# Tierquälerei???



## iammike (14. Februar 2006)

Moinsen,
bin frischgebackener Angelscheinbesitzer, habe aber früher schon oft mit meinem Vater gefischt, weiß also schon im Groben, wovon ich spreche.

Ich warte noch auf meine erste offizielle Beute, und wenns nicht gerade ne Rotfeder ist, wird sie auch in die Pfanne wandern, wie ich es mit möglichst allen meinen Fängen vorhabe, soweit Schonzeit, Maße usw. stimmen.

Nun wird in vielen, will sagen den meisten Angelmagazinen oder im Internet dafür geworben, ja sogar propagiert, Fische nach dem gezielten Beangeln wieder zurückzusetzen. (Zitat auf anglertreff.de : "*Der wichtigste Tipp zum Schluss: Wer heute Hechte fangen will, der soll bitte an morgen denken! Hechte immer wieder zurücksetzen – respektieren Sie diesen großartigen Fisch. "* oder 
"*Der Zander ist mittlerweile bedeutend häufiger als der Hecht anzutreffen. Das liegt ......an der Unart, dass in Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten jeder maßige Hecht abgeschlagen wird. Wenn sich das beim derzeitigem Zander-Hype (“Zanderkant” und ähnlicher medial gepuschter Blödsinn) fortsetzt, wird es in 10 Jahren dann eben auch keine Zander mehr geben - denkt mal nach!"*

*Nachdem dort bestens beschrieben wird, welche Fangmethoden und Geräte man am besten einsetzt, um Hecht oder Zander zu fangen, erscheinen diese Zitate.  Hallo ?!?!*

*Ich weiß auch, daß besonders Karpfenangler einfach nur angeln, um den großen Fang dann zu fotografieren und dann wieder zurückzusetzen, kann man in jeder Angelzeitschrift nachlesen.*

*Sorry, aber der Fisch, egal welcher, ist eine lebende Kreatur und kein SPORTGERÄT !!!!*

*Ich will mir irgendwelche Zitate aus dem Tierschutzgesetz sparen, die solltet ihr alle kennen.*
*Was ist denn nun mit "unnötig Leid, Streß, Schmerzen zufügen" , "sinnvolle Verwertung" etc.????*

*Ich finde, das ist auf jeden Fall ein heikles Thema, denn jeder Angler, ohne Frage, bereitet dem Fisch, den er am Haken hat, auf jeden Fall Streß, wenn nicht auch Schmerzen (ist nicht bewiesen, wird aber auch nicht abgestritten).*

*Ist dann derjenige Angler ein besserer Mensch, der den Fisch ordnungsgemäß betäubt, schlachtet und verputzt, anstatt ihn "ohne sinnvolle Verwertung", quasi nur als Trophäe mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben, wieder zurücksetzt?? (was ich, mit Verlaub, zum kotzen finde!)*

*Würde mich über eine rege Diskussion freuen!*

*Michael*


----------



## aal-andy (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

diese regen diskussionen gab bzw. gibt es hier zu hauf, denke dass das thema hier im AB auch langsam durch ist, aber vielleicht hast du glück und dein trööt regt die müden geister wieder an, richte dich dann aber auf heftigste diskussionen ein, ich klinke mich dazu vorab schonmal hier aus.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde, das ist auf jeden Fall ein heikles Thema, ...*
> *Würde mich über eine rege Diskussion freuen!*


´

Davon kannst Du ausgehen.
Die werden sich jetzt wieder gegenseitig  die Köppe einschlagen.#q 
Na dann mal los...#c 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## fette beute (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

oh dad knallt hier gleich wieder #t


----------



## bolli (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

leve Jung, janz falsches Thema. Und zum Einstieg allemal!

Trotzdem, willkommen. |wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@aal-andy
Ups das war wohl zeitgleich.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

klick mal hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=1476080

da haste Lesestoff für mindestens 2 Monate


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> klick mal hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=1476080
> 
> da haste Lesestoff für mindestens 2 Monate


 
#6 Das könnte das ganze jetzt entschärfen.

Muß aber nicht.#c 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## esox_105 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Nicht schon wieder, dieses Thema wurde schon mehrmals bis zum abwinken hier im AB durchgekaut |rolleyes .


----------



## detlefb (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> klick mal hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=1476080
> 
> da haste Lesestoff für mindestens 2 Monate



Das dann noch gewürzt mit "Laichdorsch" und der Wintereintopf ist fertig.


----------



## Sailfisch (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Das dann noch gewürzt mit "Laichdorsch" und der Wintereintopf ist fertig.



Und dann noch eine kleine Diskussion ums Wettfischen und alle werden satt. |supergri


----------



## esox_105 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann noch eine kleine Diskussion ums Wettfischen und alle werden satt. |supergri


 

... und damit nicht alles so trocken ist, noch ein bisschen Futtereimer dazu |supergri .


----------



## Darry (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Na wenn wir schon beim Feuertopf mixen sind |uhoh: , packen wir noch eine Blechpeitsche dazu denn ohne Metall geht nix und dazu gibts ja auch immer immens viele völlig SINNFREIE Kommentare#q


----------



## Rosi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Na irgendwie stinkt das ein bisschen, schaut mal in kein Profil;+


----------



## fette beute (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Na irgendwie stinkt das ein bisschen, schaut mal in kein Profil;+



haste recht |kopfkrat  na mal sehn ob er an der regen diskussion nochmal teilnimmt


----------



## detlefb (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Na irgendwie stinkt das ein bisschen, schaut mal in kein Profil;+


ach, du bist aber heute auch wieder empfindlich


----------



## Bierkoenig0815 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Also in meinen Augen kann man hier noch hundert Tröööts aufmachen. Genau soviele unterschiedliche Meinungen wirds da immer geben.:c 
Man, man, man. Das wir uns aber auch nicht einig werden können...|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Also ich bin mir einig, ihr etwa nicht?!


----------



## esox_105 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

|sagnix .


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Sven Fischer hat Gold und auch unsere Rodelmädels haben Gold, Silber und Bronze #6 #6 #6 

Trotzdem |welcome: on Board.....


----------



## Joka (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

na wenn das net mal wieder ein alter bekannter war


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und damit nicht alles so trocken ist, noch ein bisschen Futtereimer dazu |supergri .




Wobei wir das ganze Thema ja auch noch ordentlich Aus- und Hinterleuchten sollten. Und dazu braucht es eine gescheite Kopflampe, eine Petzl wäre da sicher das Richtige.


----------



## Carp4Fun (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> ...eine Petzl wäre da sicher das Richtige.


 
Petzl-Lampen sind wirklich das einzig Wahre. Aber noch besser ist manchmal Warsteiner. Ich glaub, ich mach mir noch `ne zweite Flasche auf! 
#g 
Gruß
Carp4Fun


----------



## esox_105 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hol mir ma ne Flasche Bier, Flasche Bier ...:#2:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Gute Idee.#6 |wavey: #g  Mir ist aber ein Weizen lieber.


----------



## iammike (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Na ja, ich hab mir schon gedacht, daß es dieses Thema schon mal gegeben hat, hatte aber nicht die Zeit und Lust, alles durchzukämmen, darum startete ich einfach mal durch. Werde es aber mal nachholen, vielleicht finde ich in den vorangegangene Diskussionen darüber ja etwas sinnvollere Kommentatre als Eure.
Ist natürlich viel interessanter, bei Neulingen erstmal in Millisekundenschnelle nach dem Profileintrag zu lechzen, ob man da mehr über diesen unverschämten Frager findet, anstatt mal ernsthaft zu antworten und zu respektieren, daß mich dieses Thema halt interessiert.
Na ja, unter solchen Umständen ist es tatsächlich fraglich, ob ich an weiteren Diskussionen hier teilnehmen werde.

Bis dann!
Michael

P.S. scheibt ruhig weiter, irgendwann wird schon was sinnvolles dabeisein!!!


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> vielleicht finde ich in den vorangegangene Diskussionen darüber ja etwas sinnvollere Kommentatre als Eure.


 

Dort findest du auch nur unsere Kommentare.


----------



## Rosi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Nun verstumme ich sprachlos|rotwerden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Naja, ich trink in Ruhe mein Weizen aus und geh ins Bett. Morgen, ähm Heute ist steht auch wieder Arbeit an....


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich hab mir schon gedacht, daß es dieses Thema schon mal gegeben hat, hatte aber nicht die Zeit und Lust, alles durchzukämmen, darum startete ich einfach mal durch. Werde es aber mal nachholen, vielleicht finde ich in den vorangegangene Diskussionen darüber ja etwas sinnvollere Kommentatre als Eure.
> Ist natürlich viel interessanter, bei Neulingen erstmal in Millisekundenschnelle nach dem Profileintrag zu lechzen, ob man da mehr über diesen unverschämten Frager findet, anstatt mal ernsthaft zu antworten und zu respektieren, daß mich dieses Thema halt interessiert.
> Na ja, unter solchen Umständen ist es tatsächlich fraglich, ob ich an weiteren Diskussionen hier teilnehmen werde.
> 
> ...




Du darfst uns gerne berichten, wenn Du grundsätzlich neue - bis dato noch nicht diskutierte - Punkte gefunden hast.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin glaube ich aber nicht ernsthaft daran, daß es zu diesem Thema neue Erkenntnisse gibt.


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich hab mir schon gedacht, daß es dieses Thema schon mal gegeben hat, hatte aber nicht die Zeit und Lust, alles durchzukämmen, darum startete ich einfach mal durch. Werde es aber mal nachholen, vielleicht finde ich in den vorangegangene Diskussionen darüber ja etwas sinnvollere Kommentatre als Eure.
> Ist natürlich viel interessanter, bei Neulingen erstmal in Millisekundenschnelle nach dem Profileintrag zu lechzen, ob man da mehr über diesen unverschämten Frager findet, anstatt mal ernsthaft zu antworten und zu respektieren, daß mich dieses Thema halt interessiert.
> Na ja, unter solchen Umständen ist es tatsächlich fraglich, ob ich an weiteren Diskussionen hier teilnehmen werde.
> 
> ...


 
Du solltest aber auch verstehen das Manche keine Lust haben alles zu wiederholen. Bevor man sowas postet sollte man vielleicht mal überlegen warum nur genervte Antworten kommen!!!|gr: 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> ...scheibt ruhig weiter, irgendwann wird schon was sinnvolles dabeisein!!!


 
Oha, da muss ich mal kurz was klarstellen. Ich habe wirklich schon viele -zumindest meiner Meinung nach- sinnvolle Dinge zu diesem Thema gepostet. Aber ich habe halt momentan irgendwie mehr Lust auf mein leckeres Warsteiner und weniger Lust auf weitere Nervenzusammenbrüche. -Sonst verschreibt mir mein Psychiater irgendwann nochmal AB-Verbot...:m 
Aber dennoch viel Spaß beim Diskutieren!#6 

Carp4Fun:#2:


----------



## Herbyg (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Ist natürlich viel interessanter, bei Neulingen erstmal in Millisekundenschnelle nach dem Profileintrag zu lechzen, ob man da mehr über diesen unverschämten Frager findet, anstatt mal ernsthaft zu antworten und zu respektieren, daß mich dieses Thema halt interessiert.
> Na ja, unter solchen Umständen ist es tatsächlich fraglich, ob ich an weiteren Diskussionen hier teilnehmen werde.
> Bis dann!
> Michael
> P.S. scheibt ruhig weiter, irgendwann wird schon was sinnvolles dabeisein!!!



Hallo iammike,
es sollte auch Dir, als Neuling, einleuchten, dass ein Thema welches bereits in ewig langen Diskussionen bis zum Erbrechen ausgeschöpft worden ist, nicht gerade auf Zustimmung stößt, wenn man es plötzlich wieder zum tausendsten Mal lesen muss.
Dies wird Dir in allen Diskussionsgruppen so gehen. Einfach die Suchfunktion benutzen und dann nachlesen. Ist der einfachste Weg und sicherlich besser, als den Beleidigten zu spielen, weil ja die bösen AB`ler so gar nicht auf Dein Thema eingehen wollen.

Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Joka (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, ich hab mir schon gedacht, daß es dieses Thema schon mal gegeben hat, hatte aber nicht die Zeit und Lust, alles durchzukämmen


Dann dürfte dein Interesse ja auch nicht sehr groß an dem Thema sein.




			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> anstatt mal ernsthaft zu antworten und zu respektieren, daß mich dieses Thema halt interessiert.


glaube ich nicht....siehe oben 




			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, unter solchen Umständen ist es tatsächlich fraglich, ob ich an weiteren Diskussionen hier teilnehmen werde.


nicht traurich sein...versuch es mal in dem Forum bei blinker.de


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@Joka

|good: #r


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> diese regen diskussionen gab bzw. gibt es hier zu hauf, denke dass das thema hier im AB auch langsam durch ist, aber vielleicht hast du glück und dein trööt regt die müden geister wieder an, richte dich dann aber auf heftigste diskussionen ein, ich *klinke mich dazu vorab schonmal hier aus*.



besser is das !!!!  |rolleyes
haben wir schon zu genüge und jedesmal wieder das gleiche was da rumkommt ..... #q


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> bin frischgebackener Angelscheinbesitzer, habe aber früher schon oft mit meinem Vater gefischt, weiß also schon im Groben, wovon ich spreche.


 
*Cool, erzähl mal:*

- Wo habt Ihr gefischt?
- Auf was habt Ihr gefischt?
- Welche Köder habt Ihr verwendet?
- Welche Rute?
- Welche Rolle?
- Welche Schur
- Welches Vorfach?
- Welche Fänge?
- evtl. Bilder davon?
- Fehlbisse gehabt und warum?
- Hammerbisse gehabt und wenn ja warum nicht?

Mööönsch, geile Themen, die alle brennend interessieren dürften #h


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Kann mir nicht verkneifen, doch nochmal neizuguggn.
Es waren dann doch noch ein paar sinnvolle und hilfreiche Beiträge dabei, vielen Dank.
Man kann ein Thema sicherlich totquatschen, sehe ich ein. Aber wenn das so ist, warum kann dann jeder, der davon genervt ist, sich nicht raus- und die Klappe halten?
Ich liebe es an diesen Foren. Es gibt immer diese Wichtigtuer, die auf jedes eingehende Posting warten, nur um irgendeinen Schwachsinn zu antworten, einfach um zu sagen: hallo, ich bin auch da, bemerkt mich irgendjemand???
Für die gibts im Leben nur, in diesem Fall, ihre Angel und den Computer. Man sieht es an der Anzahl der Beiträge der Kollegen und -INNEN. Und ich schätze, ohne den Beweis antreten zu wollen, dass 80% davon sinnlos sind!
Es macht einfach Spaß, diese Leute auszurechnen und Wetten auf ihre nächste Antwort abzuschließen.

Aber entschuldigt, ich echauffiere mich!!!

Ich werde mich sicher über das Eingangsthema hier im Forum hermachen, und auch wenn ich dort keine für Euch neuen Erkenntnisse ziehen werde, was durchaus nachvollziehbar wäre, da ihr ja tagaus, tagein hier gegenwärtig seid, wird mein eigentliches, dem Drang nach meiner Eingangsfrage Nahrung gebenden Interesse befriedigt werden.

Denn mal gute Nacht!


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir nicht verkneifen, doch nochmal neizuguggn.
> Es waren dann doch noch ein paar sinnvolle und hilfreiche Beiträge dabei, vielen Dank.
> Man kann ein Thema sicherlich totquatschen, sehe ich ein. Aber wenn das so ist, warum kann dann jeder, der davon genervt ist, sich nicht raus- und die Klappe halten?
> Ich liebe es an diesen Foren. Es gibt immer diese Wichtigtuer, die auf jedes eingehende Posting warten, nur um irgendeinen Schwachsinn zu antworten, einfach um zu sagen: hallo, ich bin auch da, bemerkt mich irgendjemand???
> ...


 
Wenn hier doch nur Schwachsinn bei runkommt, warum schaust noch hier rein??;+ 
Kauf dir doch ein Buch, da quatscht keiner rein und du hast deinen Seelenfrieden!!! 

Ausser Angeln und Computer ham wir auch noch ein paar andre Sachen: Bier, Frauen, S.., usw.....
Vielleicht bist du auch nur ein bisschen frustriert und meinst du müsstest es hier ablassen!!!|gr: 

Mich :v sowas an!!


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Sag mal, bis Du mal gegen ne Schleuse geschwommen oder was soll denn nun dieser Beitrag wieder? Du wirst lachen, aber ich könnte es Dir tatsächlich sagen und Bilder gibts auch. Ich wüsste aber nicht, warum ich das tun sollte.

Schon mal was vom Plöner See und der Ostsee gehört?? 

Wo liegt eigentlich Willich? Gibts da Wasser? Oder geht man da nur zum Forellenpuff und nennt sich dann Angler? 
Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen Lachs und Meerforelle? (Ohne mal schnell nachzuschlagen)
Danke, sechs, setzen!!

MAN WIRD JA HIER NUR VERARSCHT!! (Antwort: Nun kneifen Sie sich aber mal zusammen!)


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich Liebe Es!!


----------



## friggler (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@iammike
Wäre das Bravo-Forum für deine Studien nicht besser geeignet?
 Ich meine die merken es evtl. nicht so schnell...


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> ...Man kann ein Thema sicherlich totquatschen, sehe ich ein. Aber wenn das so ist, warum kann dann jeder, der davon genervt ist, sich nicht raus- und die Klappe halten?...


 
Na da bist du ja wieder,
Deinen obigen Gedanken hatte ich -in deutlich abgemilderter Form- zu Anfang auch schon das ein oder andere Mal. Allerdings haben die Kollegen gar nicht so unrecht, wenn es um die Vermeidung vieler und vor allem überflüssiger Anfeindungen unter *Angelfreunden* geht. -Dann doch lieber den einen oder anderen Thread mit unverhältnsmäßig hohem "Gewaltpotential" durch ein paar flotte Sprüche im Keim ersticken. 
Ich selbst hatte vor einiger Zeit das große Glück, hier im AB an einer heißen "C&R-Diskussion" bis zum Ende mit diskutieren zu dürfen, ohne dass sie geschlossen wurde.#r 
Obwohl mich das zwar persönlich sicherlich in irgendeiner Form weiter gebracht hat, änderte sich an der Grundproblematik trotzdem nichts. -Und das darf man von einer solchen Diskussion im Internet auch nicht erwarten.
Unterm Strich würde es auch diesmal mehr böses Blut geben, als dass wir neue und fruchtbare Erkenntnisse davontragen könnten.
Ist es das wert?|kopfkrat 
Ich denke nein und würde eher auf die Suchmaschine zählen!#6 

Carp4Fun


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

))


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ))


 

Jenau!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe es an diesen Foren. Es gibt immer diese Wichtigtuer, die auf jedes eingehende Posting warten, nur um irgendeinen Schwachsinn zu antworten,



jo - so ist das gut als "Neuzugang" ..... |uhoh:
lies dir mal die ganzen Threads durch die dir freundlicherweise schon alle mal gepostet worden sind und dann kannst dich wieder melden ! 
dann weist du auch warum hier solche Texte kommen ................... :m


----------



## JunkieXL (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Man, Man da ist aber einer gleich beleidigt  Pölner See (oha oha), Ostsee (Aufweia ganz hartes Gewässer *lol*) spiel dich mal net auf und den unterschied zwischen Lachs und Meerforelle in der Theorie zu kennen bringt dir in der Praxis auch oft nich so viel weil das bei den Großen garnet so einfach ist! Zu deiner Eingangsfrage kann man nur soviel sagen: Die meisten Leute hier haben es satt über dieses Thema zu reden, da es die Angelnation spaltet und jeder da seine Ansichten hat. Meist gibs dann nur unnötig Streit und Beleidigungen und auch du scheinst schnell ausfallend zu werden! Das Board gibts schon nen paar Jahre und 2000-3000 Beiträge sind da nicht so viel!


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

aber immerhin .....  Thread Nr. 27 zu diesem Thema bringt immerhin innerhalb kürzester Zeit einige Seiten zustande ....  |pftroest:  |supergri


----------



## Tüdel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Kann mir mal einer erklären,
warum das ein Problem ist das der eine Angler seine Fische zurück setzt auch wenn sie maßig sind und der andere ihnen eins überbrät, sie absticht und in die Pfanne haut?????

@ den Hafensänger der den Trööt hier aufgemacht hat:
Du schlägst 'n ziemlich provokanten Ton an und Deine Wortwahl gefällt mir auch nicht durchgehend. Vielleicht mal den Ball ein bischen flacher halten, dann kommen hier alle prima miteinander klar.

SL Tüdel


----------



## versuchsangler (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Warum versucht hier jemand mit aller Macht ne Diskussion in Gang zu bringen,sogar mit beleidigenden Post`s.Am besten wäre darauf reagiert gar keiner mehr,mich  natürlich eingeschlossen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Joka (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

weil es evtl ein alter bekannter ist und er weiß wie der Hase..ähhh Hecht hier läuft |kopfkrat

aber ist doch schön zu sehen das das thema keiner mehr hören mag #6


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Nein, ein alter Bekannter bin ich nicht, aber ich weiß trotzdem, wie der Hecht schwimmt. Ist ja in allen Foren dasselbe.
Aber, Schlamm drüber, ich werde mich mit der gegebenen Situation abfinden und akzeptieren, daß ich die Welt nicht retten kann.
Freue mich aber, daß meinetwegen soviel von Euch sich die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen haben. He he!

Das hebt mein Ego wieder ein bißchen, nachdem ich hier, berechtigt oder nicht, so gnadenlos versenkt worden bin. (mit einigen, dankbar angenommenen Ausnahmen!)

Werde mich sicher mal wieder melden und die geistfreien Postings dann halt belächelnd überlesen.

Dann mal weiterhin gut Fisch, oder wie sagt man?

(Schließe schon wieder Wetten auf die Antworten ab...)


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich bin soooooo müde....! Mein Auto ist kaputt und ich will Feierabend haben :q:q:q......

Was war denn der Wetteinsatz :m:m:m...... Bekomm ich wat ab davon?


----------



## Reisender (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Meine Freundin wird mich Erschlagen.......denn ich sollte Eigendlich schon am Fensterputzen sein...#q #q  (ja sie hat die Hosen an)#q #q 

Und nun bekomme ich doch vor dem ganzen Zoff auch noch was zum Lachen......|supergri |supergri 


@iammike

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten !!! Also nicht aufgeben und immer am Ball bleiben #h #h


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Das hebt mein Ego wieder ein bißchen, nachdem ich hier, berechtigt oder nicht, so gnadenlos versenkt worden bin. (mit einigen, dankbar angenommenen Ausnahmen!)




wie gesagt - lies die ca.3247 Seiten der schon vorhandene Threads mal durch die die letzten Wochen/Monate dazu gelaufen sind ....
dann verstehst auch *du *die Reaktionen .....
die Suchfunktion hier im AB ist echt superhilfreich ... :m


----------



## Dart (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich finde, das ist auf jeden Fall ein heikles Thema, denn jeder Angler, ohne Frage, bereitet dem Fisch, den er am Haken hat, auf jeden Fall Streß, wenn nicht auch Schmerzen (ist nicht bewiesen, wird aber auch nicht abgestritten).*


 
Du solltest evt.erstmal ernsthaft ueberdenken, ob die Angelei das Richtige fuer dich ist 
Dir ist bewusst das du den Fischen Stress und evt.Schmerzen zufuegst, warum angelst du dann???
Angeln ist nicht gerade ein billiges Hobby, zumal wenn man erfolgreich fischen will. Da kannst du frischen Fisch auf Dauer deutlich guenstiger kaufen. Und du ersparst den Fischen jedliche Tortur, und allen anderen hier, ueberfluessige Threads.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> "*Der wichtigste Tipp zum Schluss: Wer heute Hechte fangen will, der soll bitte an morgen denken! Hechte immer wieder zurücksetzen – respektieren Sie diesen großartigen Fisch. "* oder


 
Stimmt, die Aussage ist völliger Blödsinn.
Wenn nämlich entsprechend Fisch nachbesetzt wird ist es völlig unrelevant ob ein Fisch entnommen wird oder nicht.

Einer der Vereine in denen ich bin besetzt jedes Jahr für 30.000€ Fisch.
Wenn da noch jemadn behauptet er müsse den bestand für morgen schonen oder er würde nichts mehr fangen weil so viel entnommen wird kann man eigentlich nur einen Schluß daraus ziehen - die Leute die das behaupten können entweder nicht angeln oder haben von Tuten und Blasen nicht die geringste Ahnung.


----------



## Forellendieb (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hallo Freunde
ich habe mir mal eure ganzen Postings angetahn war sehr " lustig " !!!
Aber ich möchte jetzt eine erliche Antwort geben 
" """""ICH DENKE ES IST JEDEM SPORTFREUND SELBST ÜBERLASSEN, WIE ER DIESES HÄNDELT, DENN WIE MAN ES MACHT EINER FÜHLT SICH IMMER AUF DEN SCHLIPS GETRETEN """"

Gruß Forellendieb


----------



## soeketroete (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> weil es evtl ein alter bekannter ist und er weiß wie der Hase..ähhh Hecht hier läuft |kopfkrat
> 
> aber ist doch schön zu sehen das das thema keiner mehr hören mag #6



Den Verdacht hegt ich auch sofort...kein Avatar, keine weitere Informationen über sich, aber einsteigen und Stunk sähen...:c #q :c #h #c


----------



## skipandi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

iammike hat mit diesem Thread alles erreicht, was er sich von einer engagierten AB - Gemeinde erhofft hat ! Ab und zu ein wenig Provokation seinerseits und dieses Teil läuft bis März !|bla: |bla:


----------



## voice (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@jammike.... ich glaube wir werden gute freunde....
...tztztztztz
voice


----------



## Forellendieb (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Wer mit dem Feuer spielt sollte daran Denken, das er auch etwas anstecken könnte

In diesem Falle fängt es an zu Brennen!!!!!!!!


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Tja, natürlich schade, dass der Neue jetzt beleidigt ist, aber was soll man machen?

@jammike
*Sehe es mal so:*
Wenn ich als Neue/-er ein Forum betrette, dann muss ich mich erst mal sensibilisieren. Ich muss verstehen, wie die Leute hier drauf sind und wie die aktuelle Situation ist. Dazu schaue ich mal die Themen der vergangenen Monaten/Wochen an... Hätteste es getan - wäre es nicht zu diesem Tröt gekommen!

*Dein Hinweis auf sinnlose Post´s:*
Da kann ich nur sagen, wir sind nicht WIKIPEDIA!!! Hier wird auch mal gerne gelacht, über alltägliche Probleme gelabert usw. Und es stört hier keinen, dass manchmal nur Schwachsinn gelabert wird, denn dieser Schwachsinn ist beabsichtigt!
Zum anderen gab es gerade in der nicht alzu ferner Vergangenheit hier Paar Gesellen, die sehr provokante Themen eröffnet haben, sich aber dann ganz schnell wieder verpisst haben. Das Ergebnis war, dass die Boardies hier sich gegenseitig Köpfe eingeschlagen haben, und der Threadersteler ist gar nicht mehr anzutreffen. Deshalb sind wir nun bißchen vorsichtiger, man lernt ja dazu. Wie hart es auch klingen mag, aber uns ist das perfekte, streitlose Miteinander der vorhanden User wichtige, als nur ein einziger zufriedengestellter Neuankömmling. Man muss also keinen Rebelen spielen, das bringt nichts...

Deshalb würde ich dir raten, deine Einstellung zu überdenken und alles noch mal durchzulesen, denn wirklich beleidigt hat dich hier keiner!!!

-------------------off-topic AN--------------------------------


> Ab und zu ein wenig Provokation seinerseits und dieses Teil läuft bis März !|bla: |bla:


 
Ich sage nur: das Flugzeug fliegt doch! :m 
-------------------off-topic AUS-------------------------------


----------



## Brassenhunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

ich lasse generell jeden fisch wieder frei es sei denn, es ist ein großer barsch...


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Moinsen Kollegas, 
ist lustig das alles hier zu lesen, aber wie schon hier gesagt sollte man besser als neuankömmling sich mal die pages der letzten Wochen und Monaten anschauen.
ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja.
Ist doch jedem sein fisch und sein Ding wie er ihn verwertet oder?

Das teureste an meiner Angelausrüstung, ist meine Kamera |supergri 

Als denne, muss gleich at work


----------



## Hummer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Das letzte posting von jammike zeigt doch, worum es ihm ging - Spaß dran haben, wie sich andere die Köpfe an einem Thema heißreden, für das es keinen Konsens gibt und sich am gestifteten Unfrieden ergötzen. Am besten ignorieren.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Chris`n`roll (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@jammike

was machst denn du eigentlich mit Fischen, die du nicht essen magst, weil sie zu viele Gräten haben oder gar nicht erst schmecken wollen?? Trotzdem essen oder abstechen und in den Müll schmeissen??


----------



## fette beute (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn das net mal wieder ein alter bekannter war




Dr.watson hat es mal wieder als erster gewußt  #6 :m #h


warum is das ding eigentlich hier noch nicht zu |kopfkrat


----------



## Stefan6 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Das letzte posting von jammike zeigt doch, worum es ihm ging - Spaß dran haben, wie sich andere die Köpfe an einem Thema heißreden, für das es keinen Konsens gibt und sich am gestifteten Unfrieden ergötzen. Am besten ignorieren.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 

Dann mach den Thread zu und fertig|smash:


----------



## dat_geit (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich will in diesem Thread auch dabei gewesen sein.

Hallo alle da draussen |wavey: #h  seht ihr mich alle winken??????

Huhu ich bin´s der Andy.......huhu........

Das hab ich ja grade noch geschaftt bevor hier dicht ist.


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Wieso dichtmachen? Ist was passiert??? 
Wie Hummer schon richtig schrieb: Freundlich Ignorieren!


----------



## vertikal (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hallo Freunde,

Ich find's einfach nur super, dass ihr euch von dem Typen nicht provozieren lasst!!!

Manchmal merkt man eben doch, dass wir alle das gleiche Hobby haben und uns trotz aller Gegensätzlichkeiten richtig lieb haben!:l

Macht weiter so. Alles wird gut!:m


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> Ich find's einfach nur super, dass ihr euch von dem Typen nicht provozieren lasst!!!
> 
> ...


 
Naja fast, äußert man mal etwas Kritik an dem ein oder anderen Verhalten oder veröffentlichten Schreibversuchen, wird man teil's böse diskreditiert und bekommt PN von gefakten Account's ( #h ) oder der Nickname wird in lächerliche gezogen usw, wirklich lieb ...|kopfkrat ??


----------



## angelschnur (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hallo Jammike !!!
Versuch´s mal bei www.petrrra.de ich glaub die haben nen Forum für geistigen Dünnsch...!!!
Ansonsten wünsch ich dir Gute besserung !!!


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Mannomann, warum müssen "wir" Boardies denn gleich so unhöflich werden???

Wenn uns die Frage nicht gefällt, wird sie eben nicht beantwortet aber Beleidigungen müssen doch nicht sein.

Wenn ein Newbie (der meines Erachtens übrigens in keinster Weise weniger wert ist als ein alter Hase) einen Stil pflegt, der nicht allen Boardies gefällt, ist das eine Sache, mit der gleichen übertriebenen Wortwahl zurück zu schießen eine andere.

@Jammike
Mach etwas langsamer bitte.


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> ...ein Newbie (der meines Erachtens übrigens in keinster Weise weniger wert ist als ein alter Hase)...


 
Ich denke mal, das meinst Du, Timmy, wegen meiner obigen Bemerkung. Das möchte ich mal klar stellen, vielleicht habe ich mich unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meine damit nicht generel, dass vorhandene User "besser" oder "liebenswerter" sind, als die Neubies, schließlich war ich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch Einer. Eher dass man aus der Vergangenheit gelernt hat und nicht mehr so polemisch auf die Provokationen von manch einer "Eintagsfliege" reagiert (was widerum nicht heißen soll, dass der Threadersteller solche eine ist). Das man halt sich bereits kennt und sich nicht mehr so schnell gegen Einander aufhetzen lässt. Und das "Wir" in meiner obigen Aussage sollte man natürlich durch "ich" ersetzen, das muss natürlich nicht die Meinung der Allgemeinheit hier sein, sondern ist meine eigene, also dafür sorry... #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, bis Du mal gegen ne Schleuse geschwommen oder was soll denn nun dieser Beitrag wieder? Du wirst lachen, aber ich könnte es Dir tatsächlich sagen und Bilder gibts auch. Ich wüsste aber nicht, warum ich das tun sollte.
> 
> Schon mal was vom Plöner See und der Ostsee gehört??
> 
> ...


 
NO COMMENT!!!

Ach ja kennt einer, eine gute 3m Spinnrute mit wenig Wurfgewicht? Sagen wir mal bis 20g. Davon scheint es recht wenige zu geben. Wieso eigentlich? Sie sollte zum Mefo-Fischen geeignet sein und deshalb nicht so riesige Ringdurchmesser haben.

|supergri 
Gruß Uli


P.S. Ach du schreck das ist der falsche Trööt hier. Aber hier wird es auf jeden Fall gelesen...


----------



## FreeLee (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@ sundvogel:

|supergri |supergri |supergri , sauber. Die Idee ist natürlich gut.

Ich kann Dir da die "KINETIC Seatrout" empfehlen! |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Also ich fische eine MP1 CMW 3,15m mit 45g. Ich hätte gern was zierlicheres, damit es nicht immer so grob abgehen muß.

Uli


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@sundvogel

http://cgi.ebay.de/EDLE-HI-CARBON-SPIN-RUTE-ADMIRAL-3-0m-10-20g-NEUHEIT_W0QQitemZ7217259909QQcategoryZ100155QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@Plattform 7:

Kein Problem, meinte nicht explizit Dich. Alles in Ordnung!#h 

Wie stehts eigentlich beim Eishockey?|supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> @Plattform 7:
> 
> Kein Problem, meinte nicht explizit Dich. Alles in Ordnung!#h
> 
> Wie stehts eigentlich beim Eishockey?|supergri




2:1 für die ANDEREN :r:r:r.....


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> 2:1 für die ANDEREN :r:r:r.....


 

... das ist ja man nicht so gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Case (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Jungs, Ihr schwächelt.
Nach 6 Seiten sollten hier schon richtig die Fetzen fliegen. Nach einem harten Arbeitstag Heim gekommen, die Überschrift gelesen, 6 Seiten an einem Tag...der Abend ist gerettet. Und jetzt sowas.!? Ja wollt ihr mich denn wieder an den Fernseher treiben..???


( Sinnlosposting...ich weiß )
Case


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@Case

Nee, nee, daß hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> bin frischgebackener Angelscheinbesitzer, habe aber früher schon oft mit meinem Vater gefischt, weiß also schon im Groben, wovon ich spreche.
> 
> Ich warte noch auf meine erste offizielle Beute, und wenns nicht gerade ne Rotfeder ist, wird sie auch in die Pfanne wandern, wie ich es mit möglichst allen meinen Fängen vorhabe, soweit Schonzeit, Maße usw. stimmen.
> ...



 such dir ein anderes hobby!
 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Case (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@Essox..
hab alle 6 Seiten durchgelesen..Und bin nur noch verblüfft...Grins

Case


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hätte auch schlimmer ausgehen können...|supergri 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Gunnar. (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> @Essox..
> hab alle 6 Seiten durchgelesen..Und bin nur noch verblüfft...Grins
> 
> Case


Na und ich erst.............kein virtuelles Blut , keine Verballeichen.......wie langweilig....bhäääääääääääääääää..................

@*iammike,*
*Obwohl C&R für mich immer ein interessantes Thema ist , aber sorry , das hier riecht selbst für mich einwenig streng nach Provokation.*


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@ jammicke 

 kannst du mir (als ösi die NOCH nicht solche schwachsinnige gesetze haben)erklären wie du zb. einen karpfen über 6kg oder einen wels mit 50-(?)kg "sinnvoll verwerten" willst??? oder ist "sinnvoll" vielleicht daraus katzenfutter zu machen? 

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> @ jammicke
> 
> kannst du mir (als ösi die NOCH nicht solche schwachsinnige gesetze haben)erklären wie du zb. einen karpfen über 6kg oder einen wels mit 50-(?)kg "sinnvoll verwerten" willst??? oder ist "sinnvoll" vielleicht daraus katzenfutter zu machen?
> 
> gruss aeroplan


 
#c Neeee, fang jetzt bitte nicht doch noch an.#c 

#q 

Tommi


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@snoeck 1969

 ok vergessen! 
 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> #c Neeee, fang jetzt bitte nicht doch noch an.#c
> 
> #q
> 
> Tommi




Ich fühle mit Dir #t . |krach: #c #c


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> @snoeck 1969
> 
> ok vergessen!
> gruss aeroplan



Dankeschööööööön#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

Gruss
Tommi
:l


----------



## dat_geit (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

#6 Jetzt hat die Falle doch noch einen erwischt|rolleyes 

Hiiilfe Mami, ich will hier weg.|kopfkrat 

Ach ja da oben ....grüner Pfeil mit dem Zurück daneben.......und wech....


----------



## dat_geit (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

:g Psssst psssst geheime Information.........

PETA unterwandert Internet Foren, die mit Angeln zu tun haben.......

Dieses Posting zerstört sich nach dem Lesen selber.............:g


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Das muss ich aber jetzt doch noch loswerden:|znaika:

*Ich angle immer auf lebendige Fische ! #:#6*

Ausdrücklich: Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung!

Wie handhabt ihr das? #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich schätze das der Urheber dieses Threads aus Paderborn stammt. Wieso weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht, weil es auch mit P anfängt. 
Uli


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss ich aber jetzt doch noch loswerden:|znaika:
> 
> *Ich angle immer auf lebendige Fische ! #6 *
> 
> Wie handhabt ihr das? #c #:


 

Also, in den vielen Jahren, in denen ich jetzt angeln gehe hat bei mir noch kein toter angebissen. Wenn ich toten Fisch haben will, mach ich mir ne Büchse "Hering in Tomatensoße auf"    .


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss ich aber jetzt doch noch loswerden:|znaika:
> 
> *Ich angle immer auf lebendige Fische ! #:#6*
> 
> ...



  ?????|kopfkrat

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Jetzt hat die Falle doch noch einen erwischt|rolleyes


 
Ösi halt |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> ?????|kopfkrat
> 
> gruss aeroplan


 
Hast Du damit Verständnisprobleme? 

In Deutschland gibt es eine sehr große Dunkelziffer von Anglern, die *ausschließlich* lebende Fische beangeln. Es wird zwar nicht an die große Glocke gehängt, ist aber durchaus gängige Praxis. Wir werden durch die äußerem Umstände regelrecht dazu gezwungen, ansonsten könnten wir gleich das Angeln aufgeben.


----------



## sadako (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich bin zwar auch relativ neu hier und habe noch nicht sonderlich viele Beiträge geschrieben, aber ich erlaube mir jetzt trotzdem mal die Bemerkung, dass ich es schade finde, wie hier jemand, der eigentlich nur etwas Anschluss an den Boardies hier finden und sich unterschiedliche Ansichten einholen wollte, gleich so scharf von genau diesen geschnitten wird. Natürlich hat es diese (wie viele andere) Diskussionen hier schon oft genug gegeben, aber ich (und vielleicht noch ein paar andere) hätte mir von diesem Threat doch etwas mehr erwartet als fast ausschließlich beleidigende Sticheleien. Ich habe das hier auch nur alles durchgelesen, weil ich das Thema und vor allem die Meinungen dazu irgendwo interessant fand; leider war in diesen ganzen sieben Seiten kaum etwas anderes zu finden, als freche Bemerkungen. Im Übrigen sollten sich hier einige fragen, wer hier zuerst provokant und beleidigend geworden ist.... achso und ich verstehe auch nicht ganz, was das Geseier soll von wegen er hätte mit der Angelei wohl das falsche Hobby gewählt... ist es nicht besser, wenn sich jemand über sein künftiges Hobby und die nötige Einstellung dazu Gedanken macht und sich die Meinung anderer erfahrener Leute einholen möchte, als einfach hohlköpfig auf blauen Dunst loszulegen...?  
Ich weiß, dass ich mir mit diesem Post hier wahrscheinlich viel Rüge einfangen und größtenteils auf Unverständnis treffen werde, aber ich finde das schon schade, wie ein Neuzugang, der sich anfangs an ein etwas brisanteres Thema heranwagt, so abgespeist wird. Man hätte das Ganze (bzgl. der ständigen Wiederholungen diverser Themen) etwas freundlicher verpacken können und ihm nicht gleich so vor den Kopf stoßen müssen - kein Wunder, dass er auf solche stumpfen Bemerkungen entsprechend provokant reagiert hat.

Da ich dazu noch nicht meinen Senf gegeben habe, werde ich es jetzt in diesem Threat einfach tun: 
Ich bin auf einem ähnlichen Standpunkt wie jammike: ich halte nichts davon, jegliche Fische nur just 4 fun zu angeln, um sie anschließend wieder einzusetzen. Natürlich sollten untermaßige Fische (soweit möglich) und solche, die sich in Schonzeit befinden, zurückgesetzt werden und ich verstehe es auch, dass man gelegentlich Fische wieder freilässt, die man nicht gerne isst, aber Trophäenangeln mit anschließendem Release, nur um sich mit seinem Fang vor anderen profilieren zu können, finde ich gelinde gesagt armselig und ist in meinen Augen nichts anderes als Tierquälerei. Wer es nötig hat - bitteschön.

Es sprach Mutter Teresa 

LG, Sadako


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Moinsen...^^


Also du denkst jeder Fisch sollte inner Pfanne landen. Naja irgendwie ein doofes Argument !?

Irgendwie wollte ich als Fisch lieber mit Schmerzen (Wenn er Schmerzen hat) weiterleben statt garnicht !? Du nicht ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sadako schrieb:
			
		

> Es sprach Mutter Teresa


 

Mutter Teresa wurde übrigens am 27. August 1910 als Agnes Gonxhe Bojaxhiu in Skopje geboren, wusstest Du das schon?


----------



## Joschitier (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen...^^
> 
> 
> Also du denkst jeder Fisch sollte inner Pfanne landen. Naja irgendwie ein doofes Argument !?
> ...




Warum fängst du den Fisch, wenn Du ihn nicht Essen willst! Noch dümmeres Argument oder!

Aus Weissfischen, kann man Fischfrikadellen machen, einfach mehrfach durch den Fleischwolf jubeln, schon hast Du eine Filetpaste ohne Greten. Und dann braten! Lecker sag ich da nur!

Die meisten anderen Fische sind absolute großartige Speisefische!

Und eigentlich kann man ja zu 80% Beifänge mit der richtigen Köderwahl und der richtigen Hakengröße ausschliessen. 


Naja, falls Du dich an deine Fischereiprüfungszeit errinnerst:
"Was erlaubt es uns das wir Fische fangen?" 
Antwort: "Das wir den Fisch zum Verzehr fangen und nicht zum Spaß!"


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Also du denkst jeder Fisch sollte inner Pfanne landen.


 
Eine *Pfanne* oder *Bratpfanne* ist ein metallenes Kochgerät, welches zum Braten verwendet wird. Im Gegensatz zum Topf ist die Pfanne wesentlich flacher und erlaubt daher, dass man das Bratgut mit einem Schaber wendet. Durch die größere Oberfläche reduziert sich Flüssigkeit schneller als im Topf. Typische Pfannengerichte sind Pfannkuchen oder Bratkartoffeln.
Man unterscheidet Bratpfannen anhand ihres Materials oder ihrer Oberfläche und ihrer Form.

Wusstest Du das?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joschitier schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fängst du den Fisch, wenn Du ihn nicht Essen willst! Noch dümmeres Argument oder!


 

Um ein tolles Erlebnis gehabt zu haben einen tollen Fisch gefangen zu haben.

Wenn du ihn fängst dann hat er Schmerzen und er landet noch im Topf.

Wenn ich Fische fange haben sie zwar Schmerze dürfen aber wieder schwimmen.

Was ist dann also besser für ein solches Tier ?


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

|kopfkrat ..................#t .......................... 

und los geht´s, die erte Schlachtrunde ist eröffnet....

:c

Aali, das hat keinen Sinn... leider....


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joschitier schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fängst du den Fisch, wenn Du ihn nicht Essen willst! Noch dümmeres Argument oder!


 
Als *Argument* (v. lat.: _argumentum_ 'Beweisgrund, Beweismittel') wird eine Aussage bezeichnet, die zur Begründung einer anderen Aussage,z.B. einer Schlussfolgerung(der These (Behauptung)) herangezogen wird.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

#q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q #q


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Eine *Pfanne* oder *Bratpfanne* ist ein metallenes Kochgerät, welches zum Braten verwendet wird. Im Gegensatz zum Topf ist die Pfanne wesentlich flacher und erlaubt daher, dass man das Bratgut mit einem Schaber wendet. Durch die größere Oberfläche reduziert sich Flüssigkeit schneller als im Topf. Typische Pfannengerichte sind Pfannkuchen oder Bratkartoffeln.
> Man unterscheidet Bratpfannen anhand ihres Materials oder ihrer Oberfläche und ihrer Form.
> 
> Wusstest Du das?


 

Ne wusst ich net,danke jetzt hab ich schon wieder was neues wichtiges gelernt. Muss man sich fürs Leben merken. Danke


#r


----------



## sadako (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Und wo sind Deine Argumente LOL 
Achso, Dein Argument ist also das nette Foto mit dem urigen Karpfen unter Deinem Post.... verstehe.....
Bei mir landet übrigens das in der Pfanne, was ich auch esse - wie ich obig (falls überhaupt richtig gelesen) bereits erwähnt habe. Da ich bei Fisch absolut nicht wählerisch bin und extrem viel Fisch esse, nehme ich auch fast jeden mit - es sei denn, er ist untermaßig, geschont, übersteigt meine Fangquoten oder schmeckt mir rein gar nicht - und solche, die mir nicht schmecken, gibt es selten.
Achsooo, der Fisch lebt mit Schmerzen gerne weiter, die er, bevor DU ihn gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt hast, bestimmt nicht hatte - logisch -wieso bin ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen. Sehr einleuchtend.... mehr davon. lol


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Zitat:


			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> _Das muss ich aber jetzt doch noch loswerden:|znaika:_
> 
> _*Ich angle immer auf lebendige Fische ! #:#6*_
> 
> ...


 



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> ?????|kopfkrat
> 
> gruss aeroplan


 
Du weißt es nicht? Du weißt nicht, ob Du lebendige oder tote Fische fängst?  

Da gibt es Tricks, an denen kannst Du das feststellen #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

*Als agent provocateur bezeichnet man einen Lockspitzel. Er ist meist im Auftrag von Behörden, wie Polizei oder Geheimdiensten, tätig. Er versucht verdeckt, also unerkannt, andere zur Begehung von Straftaten zu verleiten, so dass gegen diese dann mit unmittelbarem Zwang (Polizei) oder im Wege eines strafrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahrens vorgegangen werden kann. Ein agent provocateur entstammt regelmäßig dem verdeckten Mitarbeiterumfeld von Polizei und Geheimdiensten (V-Mann, Inoffizieller Mitarbeiter, wohl aber nicht Verdeckter Ermittler).*


----------



## Joschitier (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> *Als agent provocateur bezeichnet man einen Lockspitzel. Er ist meist im Auftrag von Behörden, wie Polizei oder Geheimdiensten, tätig. Er versucht verdeckt, also unerkannt, andere zur Begehung von Straftaten zu verleiten, so dass gegen diese dann mit unmittelbarem Zwang (Polizei) oder im Wege eines strafrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahrens vorgegangen werden kann. Ein agent provocateur entstammt regelmäßig dem verdeckten Mitarbeiterumfeld von Polizei und Geheimdiensten (V-Mann, Inoffizieller Mitarbeiter, wohl aber nicht Verdeckter Ermittler).*



LOL Du bist nicht ganz sauber #h


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schätze das der Urheber dieses Threads aus Paderborn stammt. Wieso weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht, weil es auch mit P anfängt.



jou ... bestimmt sogar P(J)asmin B oder so ... |muahah:

ich angel gar nicht - mag überhaupt keine Fische essen und leid tun sie mir sowieso   

Meiner Meinung nach sollten jeder sein profil beim Anmelden ausfüllen müssen !
ob das stimmt oder nicht sei ja erstmal dahingestellt, kann ja dann aber ggf auch leichter nachgeprüft werden ...
hatten wir in der Vergangenheit ja schon diverse male mit solchen und ähnlichen "Kollegen" ........ :r


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sadako schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo sind Deine Argumente LOL
> Achso, Dein Argument ist also das nette Foto mit dem urigen Karpfen unter Deinem Post.... verstehe.....
> Bei mir landet übrigens das in der Pfanne, was ich auch esse - wie ich obig (falls überhaupt richtig gelesen) bereits erwähnt habe. Da ich bei Fisch absolut nicht wählerisch bin und extrem viel Fisch esse, nehme ich auch fast jeden mit - es sei denn, er ist untermaßig, geschont, übersteigt meine Fangquoten oder schmeckt mir rein gar nicht - und solche, die mir nicht schmecken, gibt es selten.
> Achsooo, der Fisch lebt mit Schmerzen gerne weiter, die er, bevor DU ihn gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt hast, bestimmt nicht hatte - logisch -wieso bin ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen. Sehr einleuchtend.... mehr davon. lol


 

Jedem das seine....#6 

Naja ist nun auch egal,ich will mich nicht streiten,da ich dir denk ich mal körperlich unterlegen bin  ....

Was solls !!!


Petri Heil an alle für 2006 !!! (Mir ist grad nix besseres eingefallen:g )


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joschitier schrieb:
			
		

> LOL Du bist nicht ganz sauber #h


 
Das Wort *Lol* bezeichnet

ein Fluss im Sudan, siehe Lol (Fluss).
*LOL* ist die Abkürzung für:

_laughing out loud_, siehe Netzjargon und Liste der Abkürzungen (Netzjargon)


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joschitier schrieb:
			
		

> LOL Du bist nicht ganz sauber #h


 


Nein,Aali-Barba ist gelehrt,und will sein wissen an uns weiter geben.

Wenn auch nicht immer mit erfolg ...|wavey:


----------



## sadako (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Soviel zu Deinen Argumenten, die Dir noch vor dem ersten wieder ausgegangen sind.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Heil an alle für 2006 !!! (Mir ist grad nix besseres eingefallen:g )


 
*Traditionell grüßen sich Jäger mit den Worten „Waidmanns Heil“ und Angler mit „Petri Heil“. Die entsprechende Antwort lautet dann „Waidmanns Dank“ bzw. „Petri Dank“. "Waidmannsdank" wird nur gesagt, wenn einem mit dem Gruß zu einem Jagderfolg gratuliert wird. Ansonsten wird „Waidmannsheil“ wiederholt. Unter Bergsteigern ist die Formel „Berg Heil“ geläufig. Unter Schützen gibt es den Gruß „Schützenheil“, unter Skifahrern (auch Amateuren) „Skiheil“.*


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Joschitier schrieb:
			
		

> LOL Du bist nicht ganz sauber #h


 
*Rote Schwämme helfen ! *

*(Vorsicht: Möglichkeit einer verdeckt ermittelnden "ROTEN SOCKE")*


----------



## Joschitier (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> .... und leid tun sie mir sowieso




Was, ich angel nur, um die Fische dann zu streicheln und zu knuddeln, danach schmeiss ich sie wieder ins Wasser und schau ihnen beim Pilz kriegen zu. #q #6


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort *Lol* bezeichnet
> 
> ein Fluss im Sudan, siehe Lol (Fluss).
> *LOL* ist die Abkürzung für:
> ...


 
Das Wort *Fluss* (v. althochdeutsch: _vluz_ = fließen) bezeichnet

ein größeres Fließgewässer, siehe Fluss (Gewässer)
in der Physik
ein Durchtrittsmenge pro Zeiteinheit und Leitungsquerschnittsfläche, siehe Fluss (Physik)
ein Maß für die Intensität eines Magnetfeldes, siehe magnetischer Fluss
ein Maß für die Strahlungsenergie, die pro Zeiteinheit von elektromagnetischen Wellen transportiert wird, siehe Strahlungsfluss

in der Graphentheorie eine spezielle Abbildung von der Menge der Kanten in die Menge der reellen Zahlen, siehe Fluss (Graphentheorie)
in der Kommunikationswissenschaft den Weg, den Informationen bis zum Empfänger zurücklegen, siehe Informationsfluss
in der Bildverarbeitung ein Vektorfeld zur Angabe der Bewegung, siehe optischer Fluss
in der Wirtschaft die Durchsatzgrößen
Zahlungsfluss
Leistungsfluss

In Datennetzen hat sich ausgehend vom IRC und Usenet ein *Netzjargon* als fester Bestandteil der Netzkultur etabliert, der für unerfahrenere Benutzer oft schwer zu verstehen ist.

Vielleicht können wir es zu zweit ersticken *g*


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sadako schrieb:
			
		

> Soviel zu Deinen Argumenten, die Dir noch vor dem ersten wieder ausgegangen sind.....|kopfkrat


 

Musst du wissen. #6 


Ich hab noch was besseres zu tun #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht können wir es zu zweit ersticken *g*


 
Ich glaube kaum, gegen Dummheit kämpfen selbst Götter vergebens |supergri


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> *Traditionell grüßen sich Jäger mit den Worten „Waidmanns Heil“ und Angler mit „Petri Heil“. Die entsprechende Antwort lautet dann „Waidmanns Dank“ bzw. „Petri Dank“. "Waidmannsdank" wird nur gesagt, wenn einem mit dem Gruß zu einem Jagderfolg gratuliert wird. Ansonsten wird „Waidmannsheil“ wiederholt. Unter Bergsteigern ist die Formel „Berg Heil“ geläufig. Unter Schützen gibt es den Gruß „Schützenheil“, unter Skifahrern (auch Amateuren) „Skiheil“.*


 


Wow ich bewundere dich ^^


Dann kannst du mir bestimmt auch in Mathe erklären was die 3 "Binomischen Regeln" sind ?


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> - die Leute die das behaupten können entweder nicht angeln oder haben von Tuten und Blasen nicht die geringste Ahnung.



Moin,

@ SchwalmAngler: Was um alles in der Welt ist eigentlich Tuten?|kopfkrat |rolleyes 

@all: Was haltet Ihr eigentlich vom Laichdorschangeln?:v :m ;+ |krach: :r 

Nix für ungut! 

Wulli


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Der Begriff der *Dummheit* kann als der Gegensatz zur Weisheit verstanden werden. Meyers Konversations-Lexikon definiert Dummheit als das Unvermögen, aus Wahrgenommenem die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen.


|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch was besseres zu tun #h


 
Genau, Du wolltest doch noch erklären, mit welcher Kamera Du das geile Bild aufgenommen hast. weiterhin brauchen ich:

- Blendeneinstellung? 
- Objektiv - Brennweite?
- Belichtungszeit?
- Blitz?
- Stativ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Wow ich bewundere dich ^^
> 
> 
> Dann kannst du mir bestimmt auch in Mathe erklären was die 3 "Binomischen Regeln" sind ?


 
Gegeben sei die Funktion f mit *f(x)=x²*. 





  Die Ableitung kann man nun mittels der Differenzenquotienten bestimmen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




javascript:schalten1(1); Zunächst setzt man die vorgegebene Funktionsvorschrift in den Term ein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




javascript:schalten1(2); Formt man den Zähler nach der 3. Binomischen Formel um,...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




javascript:schalten1(3); ... dann kann man kürzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




javascript:schalten1(4); Wenn nun x gegen xo strebt, ist der Grenzwert von x=xo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




javascript:schalten1(5); Die Ableitung der Funktion f mit f(x)=x² an der Stelle xo ist also 2xo.
Da f(x)=x2 auf *D*(f) differenzierbar ist, gilt: f'(x)=2x.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, Du wolltest doch noch erklären, mit welcher Kamera Du das geile Bild aufgenommen hast. weiterhin brauchen ich:
> 
> - Blendeneinstellung?
> - Objektiv - Brennweite?
> ...


 
Was weiß ich !? Ich hab auf den Knopf gedrückt uns fertig #q 


Aber erklär mir bitte die 3 "Binomischen Regeln" !?


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Jedem das seine....#6
> 
> Naja ist nun auch egal,ich will mich nicht streiten,da ich dir denk ich mal körperlich unterlegen bin  ....
> 
> )


 
Ihr bösen Boardies. Zeigt einfach kein Interesse, an diesem soooo "Reizvollen" Thema. Tststs.​


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Gegeben sei die Funktion f mit *f(x)=x²*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke,nun kann ich meine Hausaufgaben machen.
Dein Grundwissen fasziniert mich. Geh mal zu Günther Jauch da räumst du sicher die Mille ab ...


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erklär mir bitte die 3 "Binomischen Regeln" !?


 
Das ist zu lange her. Als ich die ergoogelten Links sah, dämmerte es wieder. Liegt irgendwo im Bereich der Differenzial - Integralrechnung, richtig?|kopfkrat


----------



## vertikal (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich vom Laichdorschangeln?






*Laichdorschangeln* ist super -  mein Köderfavourit dafür ist der l*ebende Köderfisch*!!!  Bin mir bloss nie so ganz sicher, ob ich die Laichdorsche anschließend *release* oder brate - angeln kann so schwer sein.|kopfkrat


Na geht doch, jammike! Nur Geduld.........:g



P.S.: Hab ich was vergessen, oder können wir jetzt für den Rest der Woche übereinander herfallen?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr bösen Boardies. Zeigt einfach kein Interesse, an diesem soooo "Reizvollen" Thema. Tststs.
> ​


 

Ich weiß,wir sollten uns schämen.:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,nun kann ich meine Hausaufgaben machen.
> Dein Grundwissen fasziniert mich. Geh mal zu Günther Jauch da räumst du sicher die Mille ab ...


 
nee, damit wär ich durchgefallen. Ist wie gesagt zu lange her und begriffen hab ich es eh nie so ganz. |supergri


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zu lange her. Als ich die ergoogelten Links sah, dämmerte es wieder. Liegt irgendwo im Bereich der Differenzial - Integralrechnung, richtig?|kopfkrat


 

Kann sein ^^

Ist für mich auch zu lange her (Letzte Woche)


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hab ich was vergessen, oder können wir jetzt für den Rest der Woche übereinander herfallen?


 
Ich finde nirgendwo die Worte Zander, Hamburg und Boilieverbot. #c 

Vieleicht hängst Du Dich noch etwas mehr rein? |rolleyes


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@Aali-Barba
Die ganzen Informationen die du hier postest, das grenzt ja schon an Schwerstarbeit |supergri. Wenn du so weiter machst, wird das noch ne Konkurenz für Google oder andere Suchmaschinen #6 .


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Kann sein ^^
> 
> Ist für mich auch zu lange her (Letzte Woche)


 
a propo letzte Woche.

Der Bulle von Tölz lief garnicht auf SAT1.|kopfkrat  Hat einer nähere Infos? Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> @Aali-Barba
> Die ganzen Informationen die du hier postest, das grenzt ja schon an Schwerstarbeit |supergri. Wenn du so weiter machst, wird das noch ne Konkurenz für Google oder andere Suchmaschinen #6 .


 
Quatsch, das *ist* aus googel und anderen Suchmaschinen |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Wow ich bewundere dich ^^
> 
> 
> Dann kannst du mir bestimmt auch in Mathe erklären was die 3 "Binomischen Regeln" sind ?


 

ÄHHHHHHHHH????

Das kann ich dir erklären!!!

Uli


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> ÄHHHHHHHHH????
> 
> Das kann ich dir erklären!!!
> 
> Uli


 
Ja dann mach mal. |supergri


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Quatsch, das *ist* aus googel und anderen Suchmaschinen |supergri |supergri |supergri


 

Ja, ist mir auch klar, aber hier wird es alles zusammen gefasst  .


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Zurück zu den Hechten!!!

Welche Farbe haben die nun eigentlich genau? Was meint Ihr? Sind die eher grün-braun oder doch eher gelblich-grün?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> a propo letzte Woche.
> 
> Der Bulle von Tölz lief garnicht auf SAT1.|kopfkrat Hat einer nähere Infos? Würde mich brennend interessieren.


 

Stimmt hat sich meine Mutter auch gewundert und geärgert,wohl gemerkt -.-


@ sundvogel: Viel Spass ^^


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

kamboshamushroompeople!#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt hat sich meine Mutter auch gewundert und geärgert,wohl gemerkt -.-


 
Siehst Du. Und _das_ ist nun *wirklich* eine Riesensauerei, oder?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zu den Hechten!!!
> 
> Welche Farbe haben die nun eigentlich genau? Was meint Ihr? Sind die eher grün-braun oder doch eher gelblich-grün?


 

Ich denk grün-gelblich ...

Wie viel Zähne hat denn so ein 1.50 er Hecht ?


----------



## vertikal (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Tschulligung, aber jetzt geb ich alles: *Stahl* oder *Hardmono*???
Da müsste doch noch 'n bischen Streitpotential drinsein, oder?

Nebenbei: Datt Dingen mit den binomischen Formeln ging so: 
(a+b)²
(a-b)²
(a+b) x (a-b)

Und wenn ihr ganz lieb seid, verrat ich euch in der nächsten Folge die Auflösung!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Oh man, da ist man mal ne Stunde nicht im Board, und gleich was verpasst.#q 

Nur nicht aufhetzen lassen:m .

Ich bin stolz auf Euch.#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 .

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zu den Hechten!!!
> 
> Welche Farbe haben die nun eigentlich genau? Was meint Ihr? Sind die eher grün-braun oder doch eher gelblich-grün?


 
Ben Hecht, Schauspieler 
Hans-Joachim Hecht, deutscher Schachgroßmeister 
Jochen Hecht, deutscher Eishockeyspieler 
Raymond Hecht (* 1968), deutscher Leichtathlet 
René Hecht, ehemaliger Kapitän der DDR- und gesamtdeutschen Volleyballnationalmannschaft 
Werner Hecht, Literaturwissenschaftler 

Also würde ich sagen, die sind alle, so rosafarbig... solange die natürlich nicht an einer Gelbsucht leiden |kopfkrat


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk grün-gelblich ...
> 
> Wie viel Zähne hat denn so ein 1.50 er Hecht ?


 
Keine Ahnung, den Kopf schneid ich beim Braten ja ab. |supergri


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du. Und _das_ ist nun *wirklich* eine Riesensauerei, oder?


 


Ne nervt mich nicht.... der Dicke Bulle ist eh viel zu doof um im Fernsehen zu sein.

kA warum meine Mutter das so gern anschaut |kopfkrat


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Zähne hat denn so ein 1.50 er Hecht ?


 

Meine Präparationen sind grad in der Reinigung.|supergri 

Sonst könnte ich eben nachzählen.|supergri 


Tommi


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> kamboshamushroompeople!#h


 

;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Tschulligung, aber jetzt geb ich alles: *Stahl* oder *Hardmono*???
> Da müsste doch noch 'n bischen Streitpotential drinsein, oder?
> 
> Nebenbei: Datt Dingen mit den binomischen Formeln ging so:
> ...


 

(a+b) (a-b) = a²-ab+ab-b²


so oder ?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann mach mal. |supergri



Also ich kenne nur die vierte bi-nomische Regel: 

Wenn eine Frau Gunilla Zander heisst, und Sie heiratet einen Emmanuel Kante, dann heisst sie anschliessend mit Nachnamen Zander-Kante!


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Tschulligung, aber jetzt geb ich alles: *Stahl* oder *Hardmono*???


 
Eindeutig Nylon!!!!


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> (a+b) (a-b) = a²-ab+ab-b²
> 
> 
> so oder ?


 
Falsch!!! Setzen 5!


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ne nervt mich nicht.... der Dicke Bulle ist eh viel zu doof um im Fernsehen zu sein.
> 
> kA warum meine Mutter das so gern anschaut |kopfkrat


 
Weil der cool ist!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung, den Kopf schneid ich beim Braten ja ab. |supergri


 
#q  Du released ihn aber doch hoffentlich dann ... den Kopf |kopfkrat


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ;+ ;+ ;+


 
genau das wollte ich ausdrücken!|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann mach mal. |supergri


 
Es ist eigentlich total einfach. Das Problem ist, dass es  keinen interessiert.

Ich sitze hier und trinke einen Lagavulin aus dem Jahre 1991. 1991 war ich grade mit dem Bund fertig, auch so eine Gewissenentscheidung, also bin ich noch nicht mal  Off-Topic. Stimmt gar nicht das war schon 1990, aber egal. Ich höre U2 Bullet in the sky und freu mich auf die erste MEFO dieses Jahr.

Wenn ich das so lese habe ich das Gefühl alles ist und alles wird gut.

In dem Sinne ,

auf euer Wohl.

Uli


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Was war eigentlich zu erst da das Ei, oder das Huhn?

Wer von euch kann sich den Ellenbogen lecken?

Haben Fische durst?

Warum haben 24 Stunden Tankstellen Türschlösser?

Wenn die Blackbox eines Flugzeuges unzerstörbar ist, warum ist das Flugzeug nicht aus dem Selben Material?

Dies ist nur ein kleiner Auszug der Fragen die mich wirklich Interessieren!
HILFE #q ich zermader mir den Kopf und komme nicht weiter...

Habt ihr eine Idee?#t |rolleyes #c

MfG Der Snapi


PS: Nicht ernst nehmen... ich meine es nicht böse! Wer es nicht mag schnell runter scrollen!


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> #q Du released ihn aber doch hoffentlich dann ... den Kopf |kopfkrat


 
Meinen?


----------



## bodenseepeter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Richtig ist:
(plemm+plemm)^2= plemm^2 + 2 plemmplemm + plemm^2


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Na endlich kehrt hier wieder alles zur normalität zurück :m .


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Was war eigentlich zu erst da das Ei, oder das Huhn?
> 
> Wer von euch kann sich den Ellenbogen lecken?
> 
> ...


 
scroll mit mach 3


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenne nur die vierte bi-nomische Regel:
> 
> Wenn eine Frau Gunilla Zander heisst, und Sie heiratet einen Emmanuel Kante, dann heisst sie anschliessend mit Nachnamen Zander-Kante!


 

Alle sind schlauer als ich #c 



@ plattform7: HäH ????

@ Aali-Barba: Sry wenn die Frage nun netwas unverschämt ist aber: benutzt ihr "Erwachsenen" das Wort "cool" ?


Ich kenn nur einen der das immer sagt und das ist mein Opa. Sonst kenn ich keinen über 30 der einen solchen Wortschatz besitzt #6 :m |supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> (a+b) (a-b) = a²-ab+ab-b²
> 
> 
> so oder ?


 
Genau so.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch kann sich den Ellenbogen lecken?


 
a propos: Weisst Du, warum ein Rüde seinen Schniedel leckt? Weil es es kann!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Meni anderes Hobby ist Tontauben Schießen.
Muß ich den jetzt die geschossenen Tontauben verwerten oder releasen?;+ 


Tommi


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen?


 
Du glaubst wohl, Du bist ein Hecht |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> a propos: Weisst Du, warum ein Rüde seinen Schniedel leckt? Weil es es kann!


 
...nich nur der rüde Rüde!


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba: Sry wenn die Frage nun netwas unverschämt ist aber: benutzt ihr "Erwachsenen" das Wort "cool" ?
> Ich kenn nur einen der das immer sagt und das ist mein Opa. Sonst kenn ich keinen über 30 der einen solchen Wortschatz besitzt #6 :m |supergri


 
Siehste, nun kennst Du schon 2.  

Außerdem wär mir "krass" nicht cool genug. Cool bringt es irgendwie krasser rüber, finde ich.


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

snapster kommt!


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> a propos: Weisst Du, warum ein Rüde seinen Schniedel leckt? Weil es es kann!



Mhmm auch eine sehr interessante Frage, also ich würde dann mal so quasi in den Raum stellen, das ein Mann es auch machen würde, wenn er es könnte?

Würde er? |kopfkrat


----------



## havkat (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sitze hier und trinke einen Lagavulin aus dem Jahre 1991.



So, ihr habt meine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit. :q

Glenmorangie, Madeira finished, 1995.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst wohl, Du bist ein Hecht |kopfkrat :m


 
Nee, nicht mal ein toller. :c


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Meni anderes Hobby ist Tontauben Schießen.
> Muß ich den jetzt die geschossenen Tontauben verwerten oder releasen?;+
> 
> 
> Tommi


 

Na hoffentlich haben die Biester nicht die Vogelgrippe |supergri |supergri |supergri .


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Und was haltet ihr von braune Mefos als Räucher Spezialität?? |supergri


----------



## vertikal (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Samma, was macht ihr eigentlich den ganzen Tag beim Angeln, wenn ihr nicht mal so einfache Formeln auflösen könnt???|kopfkrat


Wer steckt denn jetzt eigentlich hinter dem Provokateur, der keinen provozieren kann? Kann sich doch sein Lehrgeld wiedergeben lassen, der Mann (oder Frau?), oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich habe noch eine:

Ein Flugzeug steht auf einem 3000 Meter langen Laufband, so groß und breit wie eine Startbahn.

Eine Geschwindigkeits-Steuerung setzt das Laufband automatisch in Bewegung sobald die Räder des Flugzeugs anfangen zu drehen. Und zwar mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit, nur in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.

Das Flugzeug versucht zu starten. Was passiert? Wird es abheben? 

|supergri |supergri |supergri 






@hecht

nur spass, ist korrekt...


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Mhmm auch eine sehr interessante Frage, also ich würde dann mal so quasi in den Raum stellen, das ein Mann es auch machen würde, wenn er es könnte?
> 
> Würde er? |kopfkrat


 
Das sag ich Dir, wenn ich einen Zentner abgenommen habe, bis dahin muss ich mit einer Antwort passen.


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Mhmm auch eine sehr interessante Frage, also ich würde dann mal so quasi in den Raum stellen, das ein Mann es auch machen würde, wenn er es könnte?
> 
> Würde er? |kopfkrat


 
hmmm.... JA (based on personal experience)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn nur einen der das immer sagt und das ist mein Opa. Sonst kenn ich keinen über 30 der einen solchen Wortschatz besitzt #6 :m |supergri


 

Mein Lieblins Zitat:
*Wenn wir nicht wollen, brauchen wir nicht erwachsen zu werden.*
(Pippi Langstrumpf)


Tommi


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Flugzeug versucht zu starten. Was passiert? Wird es abheben?


 
Ne .. die Bombe zündet zuerst :c


----------



## bodenseepeter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali-Barba: Sry wenn die Frage nun netwas unverschämt ist aber: benutzt ihr "Erwachsenen" das Wort "cool" ?



Hey Superhecht, wir sind cool ! #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haltet ihr von braune Mefos als Räucher Spezialität?? |supergri


 
Könnte zusammen mit einem Kormoranbrüstchen auf Toast und eingen Froschschenkeln auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ganz gut kommen. Wenns zu kalt ist, kann man sich ja mit einem Robbenbabymantel warm halten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> So, ihr habt meine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit. :q
> 
> Glenmorangie, Madeira finished, 1995.


 
Nun pass mal auf!!!

"Ardberg *6years* old" der absolute Hammer!!!

Nach dem ersten Schluck mußt du deine Pupillen releasen.

Uli


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Coasthunter schrieb:
			
		

> Und was haltet ihr von braune Mefos als Räucher Spezialität?? |supergri


 
wir haben letztens eine aus unsere au mitgenommen!  so zum probieren! hab gehört die schmecken halt nich..sie schmeckte nich so schlecht-....war aber nich geräuchert sondern gebraten! ansonst war lecker


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, nicht mal ein toller. :c


 

Ne du nicht aber ICH ^^


Muhahahaha


----------



## Tüdel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@ havkat:

Sehr gute Wahl Dein Drink, werde mir jetzt mal ein Port Wood finish gönnen ...
Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es auf Schalke steht?


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> So, ihr habt meine ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit. :q
> 
> Glenmorangie, Madeira finished, 1995.



Glenmorangie Malt, single Malt oder single highland Malt?????????

Das sind doch die wirklich wichtigen Fragen!

oder

Wulli


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Wow...von den 14 Seiten dieses Threads sind...öööhhhmm.... mind. 13 1/5 --> Spam


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> @ havkat:
> 
> Sehr gute Wahl Dein Drink, werde mir jetzt mal ein Port Wood finish gönnen ...
> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es auf Schalke steht?



1:1 Die Schachties haben eben den Ausgleich geschossen...

Wulli


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Glenmorangie Malt, single Malt oder single highland Malt?????????
> 
> Das sind doch die wirklich wichtigen Fragen!
> 
> ...


 
ABSINTH und die bude brennt!


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Wow...von den 14 Seiten dieses Threads sind...öööhhhmm.... mind. 13 1/5 --> Spam


 
..und du bist willkommen im sinnlos-club!


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Meine Güte is hier was los!#r 

Wo hier doch nun sogar schon die Tölzer Bullen-Problematik auf dem Tisch war, könnte mir bei Gelegenheit ja auch vielleicht mal jemand sagen, weshalb ich im NDR nicht mehr das SH-Magazin sehen kann, sondern nur noch "Hallo Niedersachsen"?! Das soll ja irgendwie mit der WM zusammen hängen, nech?|kopfkrat  Nur irgendwie ließ sich das an dem dämlichen Fernseher nicht so einfach neu programmieren. Plötzlich war dort wieder "Hallo Niedersachsen"! Ich kann`s nicht fassen und würd viel lieber -wie gewohnt- unser schönes SH-Magazin empfangen können. Nicht, dass ich das nun unbedingt sehen will, aber ich wünsche mir zumindest die bloße Möglichkeit!
Vielleicht kann mir in dem Fall ja geholfen werden.#6 

Carp4Fun#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ne du nicht aber ICH ^^
> 
> 
> Muhahahaha


 
Zu Deiner Signatur passt das aber nicht! Hast Du schon eine Nickänderung in "Hängebauchschwein" in Erwägung gezogen?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Tüdel schrieb:
			
		

> @ havkat:
> 
> Sehr gute Wahl Dein Drink, werde mir jetzt mal ein Port Wood finish gönnen ...
> Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es auf Schalke steht?


 

1 : 1


Soclhe Flaschen 


A propo Fußball:

Wie kann man fragen wenn der Endstand eines Spieles 0:0 gewesen ist: Und,wie stand es zur Halbzeit !?


Ich kenne viele die diese Frage gestallt haben...und ich kanns net glauben.... rein ironisch


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@ Whisky !

Ich kann da nur den Black Bush von Bushmills Mals empfehlen sehr gut !
Oder wer eher auf Schottischen steht, da ist der Glen Dronach nicht verkehrt!

Was mögt ihr lieber ?

Scotch oder Irischen?
Single oder Blended?

#6

Whisky zum Angeln und dir ist warm....


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte is hier was los!#r
> 
> Wo hier doch nun sogar schon die Tölzer Bullen-Problematik auf dem Tisch war, könnte mir bei Gelegenheit ja auch vielleicht mal jemand sagen, weshalb ich im NDR nicht mehr das SH-Magazin sehen kann, sondern nur noch "Hallo Niedersachsen"?! Das soll ja irgendwie mit der WM zusammen hängen, nech?|kopfkrat Nur irgendwie ließ sich das an dem dämlichen Fernseher nicht so einfach neu programmieren. Plötzlich war dort wieder "Hallo Niedersachsen"! Ich kann`s nicht fassen und würd viel lieber -wie gewohnt- unser schönes SH-Magazin empfangen können. Nicht, dass ich das nun unbedingt sehen will, aber ich wünsche mir zumindest die bloße Möglichkeit!
> Vielleicht kann mir in dem Fall ja geholfen werden.#6
> ...


 
Hast Du auch was zum thema beizutragen? Zu schweifst ja total ab mit Deinem O.T. Beitrag.|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Wow...von den 14 Seiten dieses Threads sind...öööhhhmm.... mind. 13 1/5 --> Spam


 
Hast du keinen Spam Filter?


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> ABSINTH und die bude brennt!


 

Absinth macht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 inne Birne |supergri .


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag, er trifft die Sache exakt ins Schwarze und fasst alles, was ich noch dazu sagen könnte, perfekt zusammen.
Mich hat dieses Thema wirklich interessiert, es kam nahezu nur Müll zurück, na ja, das läßt man ungern auf sich sitzen.
Ich könnte hier jeden Beitrag gegen mich locker entkräften und mit jedem einzelnen hier darüber diskutieren, aber wozu soll ich mir das antun? 
Die Leute, die es ernst meinen, sollen wissen, dass ich dies auch merke!
Ich habe noch nicht weitergelesen, aber evtl. musst Du Dich jetzt auch warm anziehen, bei diesen netten und gastfreundlichen "alten Hasen". Denn wenn man sich wehrt, weil man zusammengeknüppelt wird, oder sich auf die Seite eines solchen Kameraden stellt, kommt das hier im Board wohl nicht gut an.
Wenns Dich tröstet: Ich bin voll auf Deiner Seite! (Und stehe immer noch zu allem, was ich geschrieben habe!)
Und beleidigt bin ich auch nicht, DAS SCHAFFT IHR NICHT!!! Da müssen schon Maschinen kommen, und keine Ersatzteile! He he!

Michael


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Deiner Signatur passt das aber nicht! Hast Du schon eine Nickänderung in "Hängebauchschwein" in Erwägung gezogen?


 

Meinst du den Karpfen oder der Mann ?


Also der Karpfen bin ich net,der Mann auch nicht. Das Bild hab ich von Google (Ich weiß,nicht sehr elegant) |rolleyes 


War das eigentlich Positiv oder Negativ gemeint !?


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du keinen Spam Filter?


 
Melitta hat gerade Lieferprobleme.:c  Mein ganzer PC spinnt schon rum. #q


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> @ Whisky !
> 
> Ich kann da nur den Black Bush von Bushmills Mals empfehlen sehr gut !
> Oder wer eher auf Schottischen steht, da ist der Glen Dronach nicht verkehrt!
> ...


 

Hey hey hey !!!!

Was sind das für Fragen????????

Gleich gibt es hier richtig Zoff!

Scotch Single Malt. (Punkt)
Sonst nix.

Uli


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> War das eigentlich Positiv oder Negativ gemeint !?


 
sexuell |supergri


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du keinen Spam Filter?


 


Ne ist aber auch net wichtig ^^


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Und beleidigt bin ich auch nicht, DAS SCHAFFT IHR NICHT!!! Da müssen schon Maschinen kommen, und keine Ersatzteile! He he!
> 
> Michael


 
...hab nen kolbenfresser! naja besser als gar keinen kolben!


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Hey hey hey !!!!
> 
> Was sind das für Fragen????????
> 
> ...




na ja ich finde ein Irisher ist manchmal einfach besser, da sie meist milder sind 
Aber eben nur manchmal besser


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> @ Whisky !
> 
> Ich kann da nur den Black Bush von Bushmills Mals empfehlen sehr gut !
> Oder wer eher auf Schottischen steht, da ist der Glen Dronach nicht verkehrt!
> ...



Nich, dass es jetzt hier Streit gibt! Aber ich bin eher für ein schönes Bierchen!

Und für die Matheanfänger unter uns: Hier die Lösung.

(a+b)²= a²+2ab+b²
(a-b)²= a²-2ab+b²
(a+b) (a-b)= a²-b²

Wulli


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> sexuell |supergri


 

Ahja...


Ich steh nicht auf Karpfen... Wohlgemerkt bin ich erst 14 Jahre alt. Und hab noch genug Zeit über meine Sexuellen Neigungen nachzudenken :m


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Hey hey hey !!!!
> 
> Was sind das für Fragen????????
> 
> ...


 
ohoh der ehemalige kev spin fischer wird sauer!|supergri


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte hier jeden Beitrag gegen mich locker entkräften und mit jedem einzelnen hier darüber diskutieren, aber wozu soll ich mir das antun?


 
Wie willst Du das machen? Hast Du den Rüden gefragt?


----------



## esox_105 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> Melitta hat gerade Lieferprobleme.


 

Willst du Schwangerschaft verhüten,
nimm Melitta-Filtertüten.


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> sexuell |supergri


 
lööööl, das ist schon hart an der Grenze, Aali, er ist noch nicht volljährig :m


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Nich, dass es jetzt hier Streit gibt! Aber ich bin eher für ein schönes Bierchen!
> 
> Und für die Matheanfänger unter uns: Hier die Lösung.
> 
> ...


 

Stimmt...ich hab die Mittleren nicht zusammengefasst ... *schäm*


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Aali-Barba!!!

Verstehe das mal jetzt nicht falsch, nicht beleidigt oder eingeschnappt sein.
Ist nur ein Beispiel. Wenn ich dich zum Beispiel auf meine Ignoreliste setze, sehe ich dann auch deine Beitäge nicht?


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du Schwangerschaft verhüten,
> nimm Melitta-Filtertüten.


 
ahh wieder ne neue signtaur!!! THX!#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Aali-Barba!!!
> 
> Verstehe das mal jetzt nicht falsch, nicht beleidigt oder eingeschnappt sein.
> Ist nur ein Beispiel. Wenn ich dich zum Beispiel auf meine Ignoreliste setze, sehe ich dann auch deine Beitäge nicht?


 
.......................................................................................................|supergri


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du Schwangerschaft verhüten,
> nimm Melitta-Filtertüten.



Junge  ! Hut ab vor dieser Leistung!

 Wie viele Kinder sind es denn nu schluss endlich geworden? Dammie nochmal


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> na ja ich finde ein Irisher ist manchmal einfach besser, da sie meist milder sind
> Aber eben nur manchmal besser


Na gut, wenn du es gern milde magst......:l


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, wenn du es gern milde magst......:l


 
|sagnix |sagnix


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, wenn du es gern milde magst......:l



Dat macht dat Klima anner Ostsee #6


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> lööööl, das ist schon hart an der Grenze, Aali, er ist noch nicht volljährig :m


 

Sag ich doch....ich bin 14....

ich freu mich aber schon auf meinen 16. nicht das ich dann alleine fischen gehen kann (Ok das auch),sondern das die Verkäuferin mich an der Kasse mit der Flasche Bier nicht wieder wegschickt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hat dieses Thema wirklich interessiert,
> Michael


 
Dann lese Dir endlich mal die alten Themen durch, wie Dir schon emfohlen worden ist.
Und versuch nicht uns gegeneinander aufzuhetzen.#q 

So wie es aussieht schaffst Du das eh nicht.
(Das verwundert mich allerdings selber).|supergri 

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch....ich bin 14....
> 
> ich freu mich aber schon auf meinen 16. nicht das ich dann alleine fischen gehen kann (Ok das auch),sondern das die Verkäuferin mich an der Kasse mit der Flasche Bier nicht wieder wegschickt


 
Werd erst mal 45, dann wünschst Du Dir, wieder weg geschickt zu werden und pfeiffst auf das Bier. |supergri


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch....ich bin 14....
> 
> ich freu mich aber schon auf meinen 16. nicht das ich dann alleine fischen gehen kann (Ok das auch),sondern das die Verkäuferin mich an der Kasse mit der Flasche Bier nicht wieder wegschickt


 
bierbierbier...nene junge so wird das nichts!!!

wer den richtigen rückschwung mit ner 12er zweihandrute draufhaben will muss schon gern nen halben liter absinth intus haben!|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Werd erst mal 45, dann wünschst Du Dir, wieder weg geschickt zu werden und pfeiffst auf das Bier. |supergri


 

Glaub ich jetzt noch nicht,aber in 30 Jahren bestimmt ^^


Genau das sagt mein Vater auch immer -.-


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag, er trifft die Sache exakt ins Schwarze und fasst alles, was ich noch dazu sagen könnte, perfekt zusammen.
> Mich hat dieses Thema wirklich interessiert, es kam nahezu nur Müll zurück, na ja, das läßt man ungern auf sich sitzen.
> Ich könnte hier jeden Beitrag gegen mich locker entkräften und mit jedem einzelnen hier darüber diskutieren, aber wozu soll ich mir das antun?
> Die Leute, die es ernst meinen, sollen wissen, dass ich dies auch merke!
> ...




Das mit die maschinen und den kraam tut mich ja nun auch n büschn weh!

Find ich aber echt gut, dass du hier jeden Beitrag locker entkräften könntest! Respekt! Nur die Sache mit der Binomischen Formel, da wirst Du Dich bestimmt schwer tun oder?

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

30 Benutzer|supergri !

Wir alle lieben ein wenig Schwachsinn hie und da................


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Sache mit der Binomischen Formel, da wirst Du Dich bestimmt schwer tun oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Wulli


 
Also wenn man darüber die Zähnezahl eines 1,50 Hecht raus bekommen kann, zieh ich es mir nochmal rein.


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> 30 Benutzer|supergri !
> 
> Wir alle lieben ein wenig Schwachsinn hie und da................


 
endlich kann ich aus mir heraus kommen!

PEACE ON EARTH


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> @ Whisky !
> 
> Whisky zum Angeln und dir ist warm....


 
Aber nur auf Kuttern die zum Laichdorsch raus fahren. Dann sieht man auf den krassen Trophäenfotos immer so cool aus. ​


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub ich jetzt noch nicht,aber in 30 Jahren bestimmt ^^
> 
> 
> Genau das sagt mein Vater auch immer -.-


 

Naja, in 30 Jahren wirst Du eh dankbar sein, wenn Dich die selbe Kassiererin dann weg schickt und nicht mitnehmen will. die dürfte dann so um die 60 sein.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ohh je und ich bin der Jüngste hier....


Naja wird Zeit fürs Bett,muss mirgen früh  (und damit meine ich "früh) raus....


cya
und bye


Halt noch ein Spam: Warum riechen Sportlehrer immer so streng aus dem Halse ?



Ok cya #6 #6 #6


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, in 30 Jahren wirst Du eh dankbar sein, wenn Dich die selbe Kassiererin dann weg schickt und nicht mitnehmen will. die dürfte dann so um die 60 sein.


 

LoL das ist wohl war ^^


ROFL


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Halt noch ein Spam: Warum riechen Sportlehrer immer so streng aus dem Halse ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cya #6 #6 #6


 

DAS willst du gar nich wissen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Halt noch ein Spam: Warum riechen Sportlehrer immer so streng aus dem Halse ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cya #6 #6 #6


 
Aufs Thema bezogen, würde ich schätzen, weil die gelenkig wie ein Dackel sind. |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Macht mal einen Augenblick Pause! Ich muß mal pinkeln und noch ein Bierchen aus der Garage holen!

Also kurze PINKELPAUSE!

Wulli


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh je und ich bin der Jüngste hier....


 

Das ist ja auch mein Problem,
Ich bin 37
fühl mich wie 80
und seh aus wie 17:g 


Tommi


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du auch was zum thema beizutragen? Zu schweifst ja total ab mit Deinem O.T. Beitrag.|supergri


 
Lieber Aali,

Gib doch einfach zu, dass dich das schöne SH-Magazin nicht die Bohne interessiert. Jetzt bekomme ich nur aufgrund deines unqualifizierten Postings nicht die dringend benötigten Antworten von den Anderen.
Damit hast du nun wirklich die Bergspitze der Gemeinheit erreicht!!!:m 

Na gut, andere Frage:
Was für Fischtöter benutzt ihr eigentlich so?;+  Bastelt ihr euch die zum größten Teil selbt, oder greift ihr auch auf "Marken-Fischtöter" zurück? Also ich benutze seit zig Jahren ein eigenständig gekürztes Metallrohr, dessen Ende ich damals mit rotem Klebeband umwickelt habe. -Und ich bin heute noch stolz auf das Teil!

Carp4Fun


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Macht mal einen Augenblick Pause! Ich muß mal pinkeln und noch ein Bierchen aus der Garage holen!
> 
> Also kurze PINKELPAUSE!
> 
> Wulli


 
Wenn ich noch nicht aug ignore bin, kann Dir ja sundvogel berichten


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> DAS willst du gar nich wissen!!!!!!!!!!


 

Das kann sein ^^


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Macht mal einen Augenblick Pause! Ich muß mal pinkeln und noch ein Bierchen aus der Garage holen!
> 
> Also kurze PINKELPAUSE!
> 
> Wulli


 
...hmm also ich kann nich wenn so viele dabei sind


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Macht mal einen Augenblick Pause! Ich muß mal pinkeln und noch ein Bierchen aus der Garage holen!
> 
> Also kurze PINKELPAUSE!
> 
> Wulli


----------



## Timmy (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Aufs Thema bezogen, würde ich schätzen, weil die gelenkig wie ein Dackel sind. |kopfkrat



Rofl, ich schmeiss mich weg.............welch dreckig Phantasie|supergri


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lese Dir endlich mal die alten Themen durch, wie Dir schon emfohlen worden ist.
> Und versuch nicht uns gegeneinander aufzuhetzen.#q
> 
> So wie es aussieht schaffst Du das eh nicht.
> ...



  snoek1969#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

 wenn mann sich schon mit seinen ansichten so weit aus dem  fenster lehnt dann muss mann auch argumente dafür haben!

 @snoek
 kann dir nur beipflichten(das schafft der nicht!!!!!!!!)

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch mein Problem,
> Ich bin 37
> fühl mich wie 80
> und seh aus wie 17:g
> ...



Also wenn ich mal ehrlich bin... sagt dir der Name The Rock was? 

Ich finde auf deinem Pic siehst du dem eher änlich 

Nicht böse gemeint....#t


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann sein ^^


 

NEIN das ÍSSO..frag euren Physiklehrer!


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> - die Leute die das behaupten können entweder nicht angeln oder haben von Tuten und Blasen nicht die geringste Ahnung.



Ich will jetzt endlich wissen, was Tuten ist! Kann mir denn keiner helfen?

Wulli


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich noch nicht aug ignore bin, kann Dir ja sundvogel berichten


 
HEY BITTE!!!

War doch nur ein Beispiel!!!


----------



## Fledi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich habe mir díe ganzen "tollen" Beiträge hier durchgelesen ..ufff.
Um 20.38 Uhr glaubte ich, es ist geschafft, die Schlacht ist eröffnet.
Aber ich muß es hier gestehen; Ich bin beeindruckt; Das Thema wurde erfolgreich abgewürgt. Weiter so und enttäuscht mich nicht.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, andere Frage:
> Was für Fischtöter benutzt ihr eigentlich so?;+ Bastelt ihr euch die zum größten Teil selbt, oder greift ihr auch auf "Marken-Fischtöter" zurück? Also ich benutze seit zig Jahren ein eigenständig gekürztes Metallrohr, dessen Ende ich damals mit rotem Klebeband umwickelt habe. -Und ich bin heute noch stolz auf das Teil!
> 
> Carp4Fun


 
Ich hab seit Jahren einen von der Firma Carp Killer - Modell Ü35 (das bezieht sich auf die Pfund Zahl, die man damit abschädeln kann). Das Dingen geht ab wie Luzi und einen zweiten Schlag hab ich noch nie gebraucht.


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja auch mein Problem,
> Ich bin 37
> fühl mich wie 80
> und seh aus wie 17:g
> ...


 
jaja mit siebzehn sieht man schon ziemlich naiz aus


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> HEY BITTE!!!
> 
> War doch nur ein Beispiel!!!


.................................................................................|supergri


----------



## vertikal (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

So Leute, die wichtigsten Themen des Tages hätten wir ja dann durch.
Muss auch so langsam mal die Bettkarte drücken.

Noch schnell die Köderfische für morgen gefüttert,
Stückchen vom geräucherten Laichdorsch auf'm Brötchen reingezogen,
oder war's der Zander vom letzten Sonntag aus Hamburg?

Komm da immer durcheinander, bei dem ständigen Releasen und dann wieder doch nicht.


Der Letzte macht's Licht aus.
Schlaft gut!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, andere Frage:
> Was für Fischtöter benutzt ihr eigentlich so?;+ Bastelt ihr euch die zum größten Teil selbt, oder greift ihr auch auf "Marken-Fischtöter" zurück? Also ich benutze seit zig Jahren ein eigenständig gekürztes Metallrohr, dessen Ende ich damals mit rotem Klebeband umwickelt habe. -Und ich bin heute noch stolz auf das Teil!
> 
> Carp4Fun


 

Fischtöter?????????????????

Du brauchst das Vieh doch nur hinter dir auf den Rasen zu schmeißen, dann geht das in den meisten Fällen von alleine tot.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Oh je wennd das so wieter geht hab ich mirgen genug Stoff zu lesen ^^


Denkt ihr ihr schafft das ohn mich bis Morgen das dieser Thread auf Seite 30 ist ????


|supergri |supergri |supergri 


Aber jetzt muss ich echt off.....schade...wos doch gerade so Spass macht :c


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit Jahren einen von der Firma Carp Killer - Modell Ü35 (das bezieht sich auf die Pfund Zahl, die man damit abschädeln kann). Das Dingen geht ab wie Luzi und einen zweiten Schlag hab ich noch nie gebraucht.


 
jaja der is legende! 

das resultat ähnelt ner 9x65 R !


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir díe ganzen "tollen" Beiträge hier durchgelesen ..ufff.
> Um 20.38 Uhr glaubte ich, es ist geschafft, die Schlacht ist eröffnet.
> Aber ich muß es hier gestehen; Ich bin beeindruckt; Das Thema wurde erfolgreich abgewürgt. Weiter so und enttäuscht mich nicht.
> Gruß Fledi


 

Jawohl und genau ICH habe um 20.38 Uhr das Thema angefochten ^^


*stolz*



Jetzt muss ich ECHT ins Bett


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Fischtöter?????????????????
> 
> Du brauchst das Vieh doch nur hinter dir auf den Rasen zu schmeißen, dann geht das in den meisten Fällen von alleine tot.


 

hmm ja springerstiefel baseballschläger und gib ihm!

(also dem karpfen)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Snapster schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mal ehrlich bin... sagt dir der Name The Rock was?
> 
> Ich finde auf deinem Pic siehst du dem eher änlich
> 
> Nicht böse gemeint....#t


 
Meinst Du den?






So braun wäre ich gerne. 

Tommi


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> Aber jetzt muss ich echt off.....schade...wos doch gerade so Spass macht :c


 
Tja so ist das mit 14... Aber sei froh, zumindest musste dich noch nicht rasieren |kopfkrat


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> jaja der is legende!
> 
> das resultat ähnelt ner 9x65 R !


 
Was kann der denn mehr?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja so ist das mit 14... Aber sei froh, zumindest musste dich noch nicht rasieren |kopfkrat


 

Doch muss ich,,,aber noch nicht im Gesicht....Naja ehrlich gesagt,stimmt noch niergends ^^ Aber Pickel ausdrücken ^^


----------



## Mepps (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann der denn mehr?


 
9  65 Pfund karpfen mit einem schlag!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

also bis morgen ist der thread auf seite 30 ?

Oder !?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Aali,
> 
> Na gut, andere Frage:
> Was für Fischtöter benutzt ihr eigentlich so?;+ Bastelt ihr euch die zum größten Teil selbt, oder greift ihr auch auf "Marken-Fischtöter" zurück?
> Carp4Fun


´

357 Magnum|supergri 


Tommi


----------



## Snapster (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du den?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau den meine ich


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit Jahren einen von der Firma Carp Killer - Modell Ü35 (das bezieht sich auf die Pfund Zahl, die man damit abschädeln kann). Das Dingen geht ab wie Luzi und einen zweiten Schlag hab ich noch nie gebraucht.


 
Also `nen kommerziellen Prügel, oder wie?
Und was hat der nu gekostet?|kopfkrat 
Stell doch mal `n Foto rein...:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Mepps schrieb:
			
		

> 9 65 Pfund karpfen mit einem schlag!


 
Nee, also bei der Strecke spar ich mir die Arbeit und fahr mit dem Auto drüber.


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Also `nen kommerziellen Prügel, oder wie?
> Und was hat der nu gekostet?|kopfkrat
> Stell doch mal `n Foto rein...:m


 
Geht nicht, ich sitz gerade drauf. |supergri


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ihr habt doch alle gekifft, seid ehrlich!!! 
Die letzten Seiten waren echt lustig, bis auf die paar Kameraden, die es noch nicht geschnallt haben, dass das Ursprungs-Thema nun endgültig durch ist. Und das ist nun wohl auch gut so. 
Die wissen schon, wer sich angesprochen fühlen muss….

Ich habe meinen Teil gelernt und ziehe entsprechende Konsequenzen.


Also, macht weiter so, bis später mal!


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

scheinbar hat der verursacher dieser debatte schon kalte füsse bekommen,mann hört ja nichts mehr ! oder musste er schon is bett?

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Coasthunter (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, die wichtigsten Themen des Tages hätten wir ja dann durch.
> Muss auch so langsam mal die Bettkarte drücken.
> 
> Noch schnell die Köderfische für morgen gefüttert,
> ...


 
Warum fütterst Du die Köfis vorher? Mit ner vorsichtigen Lippenköderung sollten sie in der Lage sein, sich ihr Fressen selbst zu besorgen. Ich glaube sogar, das ein ausgehungerter, mit Schmerz nach Futter suchender Köfi wesentlich Fängiger ist, als ein von hinten bis vorne verwöhnter Köfi. Und Dir erspart es die hohen Futterkosten. Denk mal drüber nach. ​


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen Teil gelernt und ziehe entsprechende Konsequenzen.


 
Aber nicht wieder nur versprechen, gelle!|wavey:


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

jetzt, wo endlich Ruhe ist, bis Du aber der Provokant, gell?
Deine Äußerungen waren übrigens die besten von allen!!!
Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen könnte!


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				aeroplan schrieb:
			
		

> scheinbar hat der verursacher dieser debatte schon kalte füsse bekommen,mann hört ja nichts mehr ! oder musste er schon is bett?
> 
> gruss aeroplan


Verursacher?:l


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Geht nicht, ich sitz gerade drauf. |supergri



Ferkel............... |supergri |muahah:


----------



## honeybee (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Das best besuchteste Thema seit langer Zeit.....:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen könnte!


 
Beste Voraussetzungen, um Fotomodell zu werden.


----------



## Hummer (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> jetzt, wo endlich Ruhe ist, bis Du aber der Provokant, gell?
> Deine Äußerungen waren übrigens die besten von allen!!!
> Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen könnte!



Dafür, dass Du nicht beleidigt bist, klingst Du aber ganz schön, äh irgendwie beleidigt! :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt doch alle gekifft, seid ehrlich!!!
> Die letzten Seiten waren echt lustig, bis auf die paar Kameraden, die es noch nicht geschnallt haben, dass das Ursprungs-Thema nun endgültig durch ist. Und das ist nun wohl auch gut so.
> Die wissen schon, wer sich angesprochen fühlen muss….
> 
> ...



 OK ausrede gelungen muss mann ja auch können! note 1a

 grus aeroplan


----------



## plattform7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Voraussetzungen, um Fotomodell zu werden.


 
löööööl :m


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Also `n Angelkollege von mir hat ja seit Jahren einen mittelschweren Werkstatt-Hammer als Fischtöter dabei. -Der kann getrost auf das anschließende Abstechen verzichten.:m 
Damit musste ich auch schonmal zuhauen, hab sogar getroffen...
Aber ich selbst bleib bei meinem Selbstgebstelten.#6


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Also `n Angelkollege von mir hat ja seit Jahren einen mittelschweren Werkstatt-Hammer als Fischtöter dabei. -Der kann getrost auf das anschließende Abstechen verzichten.:m
> Damit musste ich auch schonmal zuhauen, hab sogar getroffen...
> Aber ich selbst bleib bei meinem Selbstgebstelten.#6



Ich persönlich bevorzuge da den klassischen Fäustling aus dem Baumarkt! Ich bevorzuge sowieso Plattfisch! Wenn nix hilft ist da ja auch noch der gute "Lehmann"....

Wulli


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Beste Voraussetzungen, um Fotomodell zu werden.


#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Wulli (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt, wo endlich Ruhe ist, bis Du aber der Provokant, gell?
> Deine Äußerungen waren übrigens die besten von allen!!!
> Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen, wie ich kotzen könnte!



wen meinste denn nun eigentlich?


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> wen meinste denn nun eigentlich?


 
Nun lass mal. Er weiß es vermutlich nicht und uns interessiert es ganz sicher nicht. Also was solls, laßt uns den Fisch releasen.

Uli


----------



## iammike (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

ich meinte aeroplan damit, aber wie gesagt, jeder, der sich angesprochen fühlt, weiß warum und nun habe ich keine Lust mehr, auch wenn ihr weiterhin immer noch draufhaut, aber mich als beleidigten Provokanten tituliert!
Macht lieber weiter mit eurer liebenswert-schwachsinnigen Diskussion, das war viel lustiger, als immer weiter Öl ins eigentlich längst verloschene Feuer zu gießen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Wie kann man nur in so kurzer Zeit so viel Müll schreiben;+ 
ich schmeiß mich weg |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## aeroplan (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte aeroplan damit, aber wie gesagt, jeder, der sich angesprochen fühlt, weiß warum und nun habe ich keine Lust mehr, auch wenn ihr weiterhin immer noch draufhaut, aber mich als beleidigten Provokanten tituliert!
> Macht lieber weiter mit eurer liebenswert-schwachsinnigen Diskussion, das war viel lustiger, als immer weiter Öl ins eigentlich längst verloschene Feuer zu gießen.



 RICHTIG ERKANNT: mann braucht immer ein schwachsinniges thema um darüber zu debatieren.das ist jetzt kein persönlicher angriff auf dich denn ich denke mal in ein paar jahren denkst du vielleicht auch anders!!!!

 denoch petri heil und grüsse aus ösiland aeroplan


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Durch 30 Seiten lesen ist ja ein Kampf#t 
Na habe dere da gehts ja lustiger zu als wie bei der Löwinger Bühne, einer gscheiter als der andere :q :q :q .
Weiter so, das ist Anglerboard live:m !
mfg.


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Was ist denn hier los?
Ich war doch nur fix 9 stunden at work und ihr knallt hier 16 seiten voll!!!!

@Aali Barba so schön gelacht habe ich lange nicht mehr,bin zwar erst auf seite 10 aber ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr brüller #h 


Ach so nebenbei, wo stehen wir im Medailienspiegel (wat n Wort)???


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh nicht auf Karpfen... Wohlgemerkt bin ich erst 14 Jahre alt. Und hab noch genug Zeit über meine Sexuellen Neigungen nachzudenken.



Wer sagt denn, das man Sodomie nicht steigern kann? Karpfenfi..er! 


:v


Wäre das denn jetzt Tierquälerei?


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür, dass Du nicht beleidigt bist, klingst Du aber ganz schön, äh irgendwie beleidigt! :q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:.....#6


----------



## Wasserpatscher (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will jetzt endlich wissen, was Tuten ist! Kann mir denn keiner helfen?



Du sagst mir, was blasen ist, dann sage ich Dir möglicherweise, was tuten ist...


----------



## Marcus van K (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hey ich hab da noch ne frage,

wenn ich mit meinem Auto Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahre und dann Abblendlicht anmache, was passiert dann |kopfkrat ?


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich hab da noch ne frage,
> 
> wenn ich mit meinem Auto Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahre und dann Abblendlicht anmache, was passiert dann |kopfkrat ?



dann hast du ganz klar zuviel Wein mit Schnaps verdünnt !!!  :#2: #g
aufhören zu trinken und artig mitn Taxi nach hause fahren  ! :m


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Eigentlich ist angeln doch echt.......schei..e!|kopfkrat


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich hab da noch ne frage,
> 
> wenn ich mit meinem Auto Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahre und dann Abblendlicht anmache, was passiert dann |kopfkrat ?



In dem kurzen Moment, wo Du nicht auf die Straße geachtet hast, weil Du den Lichtschalter gesucht hast, hat ein Hecht, der einen Zander kannte, die Fahrbahn betreten. Der Hecht wurde gegen einen Knicklichtmast geschleudert und starb auf dem Weg ins Krankenhaus.

Der lebende Köterfisch, den der Hecht mit sich führte, blieb unverletzt, weil er sich rechtzeitig von der Angelleine losreissen konnte.

Dein Einspruch ist vergeblich, und weil die Hechte gerade Schonzeit haben, musst Du bei der nächsten PETA-Hauptversammlung hinterm Grill stehen und die Schnitzel braten - medium, versteht sich.


----------



## friggler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich hab da noch ne frage,
> 
> wenn ich mit meinem Auto Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahre und dann .... ?



Ich denke.... Tacho neu eichen lassen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Marcus van K (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> dann hast du ganz klar zuviel Wein mit Schnaps verdünnt !!! :#2: #g
> aufhören zu trinken und artig mitn Taxi nach hause fahren ! :m


 
ich glaub auch |supergri  immer 0,00 und an der Küste mit Licht...


----------



## Canadian87 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Iammke, ich stehe voll auf deiner Seite. Du bist neu hier (wie ich) und wolltest eine Diskussion einleiten, was ich gut fand, da mich dieses Thema auch interessiert. Die meisten hier scheinen jedoch recht primitiv zu sein, wie ich aus manch dummen Kommentaren schliessen kann. Anstatt dich hoeflich auf alte threads dieses Themas hinzuweisen, bist du gleich bloed angemacht worden.... Naja, steh trüber, der klügere gibt nach... 

Ich nehme dein Thema jedenfalls ernst. Da ich ja im Fischreichen BC lebe, fange ich immer sehr viel Fisch und ich koennte gar nicht so viel Fisch essen wenn ich alles totknueppeln wuerde. Deshalb release ich alle UNVERLETZEN Fische, behalte aber die verletzten oder blutenden Fische zum Essen (sofern es das Gesetz zulaesst).

Mit dem Schmerzempfinden von Fischen, keine Ahnung, jeder Wissenschaftler sagt was anderes. Ich persoenliche habe schon mehrmals den SELBEN Fisch innerhalb kurzer Zeit gefangen und glaube deshalb gar nicht das Fische den Haken im Maul spueren....


----------



## vertikal (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Uihhhhh, jetzt wird's aber streng wissenschaftlich, Männers!|kopfkrat

Nu reisst euch mal 'n bischen zusammen und lauscht den Erfahrungen der Neuankömmlinge:

 'N paarmal den selben Fisch gefangen und der hat garnix gespürt!!!


Ihr bösen Primitivlinge mit eurem dummen Geschwätz! Haltet euch mal 'n bischen an die Tatsachen, sind doch schließlich nicht zum Spaß hier!!!#q


































Oder etwa doch???


----------



## vertikal (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Canadian87 schrieb:
			
		

> Iammke, ich stehe voll auf deiner Seite. Naja, steh trüber,





Wer ist eigentlich Iammke, und wo steht der???
Was hab ich denn bloss wieder alles hier verpasst. Schreibt doch mal 'n bischen langsamer!


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

jo jo ... in Zeiten von geschlossenen Laichdorschthreads füllen sich hier die Seiten wie nix ... |rolleyes


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst mir, was blasen ist, dann sage ich Dir möglicherweise, was tuten ist...



Ich hab von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung!  

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Lese gerade in der Tageszeitung "Die Welt" auf Seite 6:

Zitat: "Chinas Orthodoxe blasen zum Angriff" Zitat Ende

Vielleicht hat das damit was zu tun.....#c    und wenn ja, wie sieht das denn blos aus? |kopfkrat 

Wulli


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Canadian87 schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten hier scheinen jedoch recht primitiv zu sein, ....


 
Ja, das stimmt, das habe ich auch schon sehr oft feststellen müssen: Der Gerätefetischist hat sogar gesagt, dass ich dumm bin, bloss weil er sich mit Flugzeugen nicht auskennt! Was sagst Du dazu! So richtig gemein, oder?



			
				Canadian87 schrieb:
			
		

> ... der klügere gibt nach....


 
Da ich der dümmere bin, kann ich nur sagen: "Weiter so! So hab ich's gerne."



			
				Canadian87 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme dein Thema jedenfalls ernst.


 
Ich auch. Ich habe es schon sehr oft ganz, ganz ernst genommen! Kannst Du mir wirklich glauben!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> "Chinas Orthodoxe blasen zum Angriff"


 
Das ist ein Druckfehler, oder neue Rechtschreibung, richtig heisst es: 

"Chinas Orthodoxe blasen zum Eingriff!"


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Druckfehler, oder neue Rechtschreibung, richtig heisst es:
> 
> "Chinas Orthodoxe blasen zum Eingriff!"




....und wie sieht DAS dann aus?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> ....und wie sieht DAS dann aus?


 
Ach weißt Du, ich kann nicht so gut zeichnen, und für ein Foto wollte sich niemand zur Verfügung stellen. Ich sag nur "Feinripp mit Eingriff"!

Also eins muss ich ja wirklich sagen: Das Niveau in diesem Thread kann man ja ohne Sauerstoffgerät gar nicht aushalten! Die Frage ist nur: Braucht man dazu einen Neoprenanzug oder einen Eispickel?


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Ach weisst Du, ich kann nicht so gut zeichnen, und für ein Foto wollte sich niemand zur Verfügung stellen. Ich sag nur "Feinripp mit Eingriff"!
> 
> Also ein muss ich ja wirklich sagen: Das Niveau in diesem Thread kann man ja ohne Sauerstoffgerät gar nicht aushalten! Die Frage ist nur: Braucht man dazu einen Neoprenanzug oder einen Eispickel?



Stell` Dir einfach mal Ali Barba im Neoprenanzug mit Eispickel und Sauerstoffgerät vor.....

Ich finde auch, wir sollten jetzt etwas ernsthafter werden und die Themen, die unsere Mitboardies und Neuankömmlinge beschäftigen ernsthaft abarbeiten und unsere grundsoziale Einstellung, die wir zweifellos sonst immer haben wieder aufnehmen. Willkommen in einer besseren Welt!

:v


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Stell` Dir einfach mal Ali Barba im Neoprenanzug mit Eispickel und Sauerstoffgerät vor.....


 
Da! Schon wieder! Wir sind einfach primitiv! Der arme Aali, wo doch die Muslime eh schon immer so beleidigt werden - bist Du eigentlich Däne oder was??! Die sind noch primitiver als wir, also ehrlich!


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Marcus van K schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich hab da noch ne frage,
> 
> wenn ich mit meinem Auto Lichtgeschwindigkeit fahre und dann Abblendlicht anmache, was passiert dann |kopfkrat ?



Dann überholst du dich selber.... 

oder du fährst neben deinem Abblendlicht her.#t 

Auf jeden fall biste bestimmt der schnellste auf der Autobahn.
Hoffentlich steht kein Reh auf der Bahn, das wäre dann nämlich wieder "Tierquälerei" wobei wir wieder bei unserem ernsthaften Thema wären.:m 

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Da! Schon wieder! Wir sind einfach primitiv! Der arme Aali, wo doch die Muslime eh schon immer so beleidigt werden - bist Du eigentlich Däne oder was??! Die sind noch primitiver als wir, also ehrlich!



O.K., O.K. ich geb`s zu. Bin zwar kein Däne, aber dafür äußerst primitiv. Manche mögen das...|supergri 

Wulli


----------



## Chani04 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Kinders, ich hab mích jetzt mal durch 22 Seiten durchgeackert!!!


Ihr seid ein Bekloppter Haufen!!!!!

Jetzt weis ich aber wieder wieso ich mich hier so wohl fühle!!!!



Ich kann das Thema und auch den Schreiber im Moment nicht wirklich ernst nehmen, nach allem was vor kurzem geschehen ist,da ist nun mal ein fader Beigeschmack, auch wenn es vielleicht wirklich einfach nur mal ein Neuer ist der eben was Provokant ist..........

Ich finde Eure Primitivität hier angepasster!!!!

Gruß
Germaine


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> Die meisten hier scheinen jedoch recht primitiv zu sein, wie ich aus manch dummen Kommentaren schliessen kann. Anstatt dich hoeflich auf alte threads dieses Themas hinzuweisen, bist du gleich bloed angemacht worden....


 


Es sind Hinweise auf Threads zu dem Thema gegeben worden.

Wenn die meisten hier primitiv sein sollen, warum ist denn keiner so richtig zu diesem Thema hier eingestiegen?

Die wirklich primitiven sind die jenigen, die auf solche Themen anspringen und sich dann fast gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen.
Solche Themen wurde einfach schon zu oft durchgekaut, wo bei am Ende nichts gescheites bei raus kam, außer daß der Tröt von den Mods geschlossen werden mußte.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wo bei am Ende nichts gescheites bei raus kam, außer daß der Tröt von den Mods geschlossen werden mußte.


 
Weil wir so primitiv sind! Sieh den Tatsachen ins Auge, leugnen bringt nix!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ein Bekloppter Haufen!!!!!


 
Meine Rede! Amen!



			
				Chani04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Eure Primitivität hier angepasster!!!!


 
Angepasste Primitivität? Hm! |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Typisch deutsch also?! Ich bin eigentlich mehr für unangepasste Primitivität! Ich will ein Edel-Primitiver sein!


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

sinnlos *on*
Nee wat is dat goil hier. 
Auch ich hab mich durch 22 Seiten geackert und hoffe heute Abend nochmal 15 Seiten zu lesen. Also ran an die Tasten.
sinnlos *off*


----------



## Marcus van K (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich will ein Edel-Primitiver sein![/quote

Wollen wir das nicht alle sein  



Also könnte ich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit + 1Kmh in die Zukunft reisen?


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

hui was denn hier los so Primitiv wie ich bin bleib ich hier!!!!!
Wie sagt Mario Barth Männer sind Primitiv " aber Glücklich"


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich hatte mal nen Hamster...der hatte links nur ein Ohr :q


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

und wenn er nicht gestorben ist dann hört er immer noch schlecht


----------



## Marcus van K (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal nen Hamster...der hatte links nur ein Ohr :q


 
Wenn du ihm das abgekaut hast, dann ist es wirklich tierquälerei


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...genau! Und nen Hasen hatte ich auch mal...


...der hat lecker geschmeckt ;->


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

ja ja so ist das leben der eine hat`s der andere isst`s


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Forellendieb schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja so ist das leben der eine hat`s der andere isst`s


 
|muahah: Oh man ist das sinnlos...so sinnlos...das macht den Sinn los ...|supergri


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mal nen Hamster...der hatte links nur ein Ohr :q


 

Diese Aussage ist falsch!

Es muß nämlich heissen, das Pferd ist vorne hinten als höher.


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Heute Nacht war es kälter als draussen......|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

@Esox 105

der ist ja auch gut!

ABER!!!

Nachts ist's kälter als draussen!


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Oder Ein Förster sitzt im Kornfeld und Angelt, Kommt der Jäger vorbei " he hier ist Baden verboten!!" ach ja "ich bin doch mit dem Segelboot da !!"


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ups, zeitgleich den selben Gedanken gehabt ;->

Ok, nächster Versuch:

Die Sonne scheint mir auf den Bauch...das soll sie auch!


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> Nachts ist's kälter als draussen!


 

Stimmt, aber das Pferd hat 8 Beine.


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Zwei Pommes sitzen auf`m Baum und stricken ne`n Helikopter


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...Ok schrauben wir das ganze noch nen bißchen tiefer...

Kommt ne Frau beim Arzt!


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Die Sonne scheint durchs Kellerloch, ein könn wa noch.


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hab da noch ne Frage:

Wie krieg ich ne braune MeFo silber damit es keine Laichforelle mehr ist ? |kopfkrat 

Wie bekomm ich eine untermassige MeFo grätenfrei mit möglichst geringem Fleischverlust ? |kopfkrat 

Wie bereite ich eine untermassige Mefo im Laichkleid am besten zu, wenn diese mittig gegafft worden ist ? |kopfkrat 

Ich weis Fragen über Fragen aber evtl. weis da jemand etwas....#t


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Die Straßenbahn fährt mit gebimmel,
dem Schutzmann über`n .... Fuß.


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Es gibt halt antworten auf die gibt es keine Fragen ????
hä???


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Da kommt ein Großer Geier und zeigt uns seine ...... ach das ist ein Kranich der hat ja sowas garnich!!!


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Duden wird mit D geschrieben...



... wie Zahnbürschte mit doppel X!


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...und Hamburg mit doppel-ß wie Löwe....


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

... und Apfel ohne tz.


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd das mit 8 Beinen


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...Geld spielt keine Violine...


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht, was ich hiervon halten soll.....

gestern Abend haben wir uns so konstruktiv und zivilisiert miteinander unterhalten, und jetzt gleitet das Ganze ab.......

wobei........ Abgeleiten kann auch mal ganz schön sein....... oder?

Außerdem hat hier immer noch keiner auf die Eigentliche Frage geantwortet!!!

Ist das hier nun eigentlich Tierquälerei, was wir machen, oder nicht???

Ich hau`meine untermassigen Laichdorsche jedenfalls immer mit einem Vorschlaghammer tot, das geht schnell und das Tier muß nicht leiden. 

Wie macht Ihr das so?

Wulli

P.S.: bitte nur ernstgemeinte Antworten!


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...jo und mein Hamster bohnert...


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

SO noch einen Kaffee und neh Rette dan gehts los bissel Forellen jagen!!!
3....2... 1   Eimer Voll


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Also bei den untermassigen guck ich so lange bis ich ne blutige stelle finde und dann hol ich den Eichenknüppel raus......#c


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

[



> Ich hau`meine untermassigen Laichdorsche jedenfalls immer mit einem Vorschlaghammer tot, das geht schnell und das Tier muß nicht leiden.


 




und was ist mit stechen??? |kopfkrat


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Zum Stechen nimmt er wohl den Lattenhammer....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

is ja amüsant zu lesen,dit allet 


PS:Mir hat gerade nen Schwan,uffm Kopp gesch...en.Wat mach ick nun;+ |rolleyes


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Ich habe mal gelernT "JEDER FANG WIRD MIT DEM KESCHER GELANDET VORSICHTIG GELÖST BETÄUBT, UND GESTOCHEN; UNTERMASSIGE WERDEN MIT FEUCHTEN HÄNDEN VORSICHTIG ZURÜCKGESETZT:"


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

zum Arzt krisst Grippe


----------



## praetorianer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...stelle merken und waschen...#6


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



> PS:Mir hat gerade nen Schwan,uffm Kopp gesch...en.Wat mach ick nun;+ |rolleyes


 

Drauf lassen, ist ne prima Hohlraumversiegelung    .


----------



## Forellendieb (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

So Kaffee is alle  Regen is da leichter Wind auf`m Wasser ich glaub ich will mah Forellen Jagen 
Die Badewanne muste lange genug dran Glauben!!!!!!!


----------



## friggler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> PS:Mir hat gerade nen Schwan,uffm Kopp gesch...en.Wat mach ick nun;+ |rolleyes



Um die Frage richtig zu beantworten müsste man folgendes wissen:

Maßig oder nicht?
Innerhalb der Schonzeit?
In welchem Bundesland? (Ist Ländersache da gibt es unterschiedliche Regelungen!!!)
Möchtest du den Fang kommerziell verwerten oder nur Eigenbedarf?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Drauf lassen, ist ne prima Hohlraumversiegelung    .


 
Danke|kopfkrat |muahah:


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Hab eben gesehen wie der vom Himmel geflogen ist.Alle wiederbelebungsversuche+Mund zu Schnabelbeatmung,scheiterten.Der arme....:c


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Damit werden Fische betäubt.


----------



## Kurzer (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

...hab ich Euch schon erzählt das in China nen Sack Reis umgefallen ist?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab ich Euch schon erzählt das in China nen Sack Reis umgefallen ist?


 
Das ist mal was neues|supergri 


Kleines Angelvideo(man beachte die Geräusche der Rolle)........http://dl.lustich.net/download/74-29-video-7b18a16b/eisangeln.mpg


----------



## esox_105 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Und damit werden Fische getötet, wenn man richtig gezielt hat, hat die Methode den Vorteil, daß der Fisch gleich mit ausgenommen wird.


----------



## Chani04 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Leute Leute, 
wenn ich bei Euch allen unterm PC die ganzen Schrauben einsammeln würde, die Ihr da verloren hat, dann könnt ich ne Fabrik aufmachen!!!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Macht weiter!!!!
Wenisgtens etwas zum Schmunzeln!
gruß
Germaine


----------



## FischAndy1980 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Faltbarer-Angeleimer-Futtereimer_W0QQitemZ7174533168QQcategoryZ19986QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iammike (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

zum Schmunzeln???
Die haben tatsächlich alle gekifft, aber volle Lotte!!

ICH WILL AUCH WAS!!!!


----------



## Nauke (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> zum Schmunzeln???
> Die haben tatsächlich alle gekifft, aber volle Lotte!!
> 
> ICH WILL AUCH WAS!!!!



Nee, zwischen seite 6 und 25 iss wa bei


----------



## plattform7 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit werden Fische getötet, wenn man richtig gezielt hat, hat die Methode den Vorteil, daß der Fisch gleich mit ausgenommen wird.


 
Neee, cih bevorzuge das hier:





Damit sind auch Brassengräten kein Problem mehr... Kommt sofort gehackt und gekocht aus dem Wasser raus... Quasi Maggi 5 Minuten Püre.. |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> is ja amüsant zu lesen,dit allet
> 
> 
> PS:Mir hat gerade nen Schwan,uffm Kopp gesch...en.Wat mach ick nun;+ |rolleyes



Ich würde sagen: Typischer Fall von Virenmutterschiff! Für Dich würde dann die Methode anwendung finden, wie in Beitrag Nr 373 gezeigt. Dann wird dem Virengeschleuder ein Ende gesetzt!

Wulli


----------



## Wulli (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				iammike schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> bin frischgebackener Angelscheinbesitzer, .... weiß also schon im Groben, wovon ich spreche.
> 
> .........
> ...



Sacht mal, Leute!

1.) 
Der Jung backt seine Angelscheine! Das is ja n`dolles Ding! Ich denke hier ist schwer Erklärungsbedarf! 

2.)
Das Du weißt, wovon Du sprichst ist uns allen klar! Dat haben wir ja nun mitgekricht!

3.)
Und die rege Diskussion haste ja nun auch!

Was willste also mehr! Is doch ein geiler Trööt hier! Gelle

Wulli


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> ach, du bist aber heute auch wieder empfindlich


 
  wußte halt, daß es so enden würde! Aber es ist noch lange nicht zu Ende, sondern steigerungsfähig 
Und bringt Stimmung in den Stapel Akten, der hier rumliegt!


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Nr. 306...


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Nr. 307...


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Und nu hab ich schon 308 Beiträge im AB verfasst...


----------



## Debilofant (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Vorschlag: Jedes weitere Posting in diesem Fred verpflichtet zu 10 Stunden Sozialarbeit im nächstgelegenen Kuckucksnest Eurer Wahl :m oder einen Vorschlag für die nächste PETA-Hetzparole zu unterbreiten, etwa: "Angler werden immer brutaler und verbreiten noch mehr Tod: Jetzt sogar mit Mückenspray und Fliegenklatschen bewaffnet" #q 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## friggler (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Besser fände Ich Vorschläge für Themen die man IM PETA-Forum posten könnte...

 z.B. 
 Wie betäube Ich Rosenkohl artgerecht?
 oder 
 Blumenkränze binden- Wie erkläre Ich meinem Kind das es nicht mit dem Essen spielen soll?
|supergri|supergri


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Jetzt hab ich hier ( fast..|rolleyes ) alles gelesen und will auch mal was beisteuern:

Einst, in einer dunklen nacht, fing ich einen wunderschönen 5 kilo schuppenkarpfen in unserem vereins - baggersee. der döste dann den rest der nacht im setzkescher so vor sich hin#t .. am nächsten morgen war er zwar wenig begeistert, von mir in ein großes nasses handtuch eingewickelt zu werden und im auto mit mir nach hause zu fahren ( 3 min..). 
als er sich dann nach zwei tagen im geräumigen gartenteich eingelebt hatte, fauelte ihm nicht das maul ab. auch hatte er keine nervösen zuckungen oder seelische probleme..#c  ( liest man andere meinungen, müßte er eigentlich elend zugrunde gegangen sein|kopfkrat )
Und was macht dieser arme fisch am 3. tag:g , frisst doch total egoistisch und selbstsüchtig den ganzen anderen fischen das komplette futter weg|supergri , sogar vor gewalt machte er nicht halt! ( bestimmt eine spätfolge )
nach einem jahr war er zufrieden und wohlgenährt, nur die anderen fische nagten am hungertuch.
jetzt schwimmt der dicke mit gleichgroßen in einem noch viel größeren teich bei bekannten#6 . läßt sich aus der hand füttern, erfreut die kinder, hat ein erfülltes sexualleben und eine sorgenfreie zukunft:m . denn ich habe mir versprechen lassen, das er nicht geangelt und / oder verspeist wird.

ein kumpel von ihm, aus dem selben see, landete bei mir im räucherofen. war lecker ..
es muß jeder für sich ( uns ev. vor dem gesetz:g ) verantworten, was er mit seiner beute macht. eine einheitsmeinung wird es nie geben.

nur denke ich, wer fisch essen will, sollte ihn sich angeln oder von angelnden bekannten besorgen. 

*Denn angeln ist, meiner meinung nach, eine der tiergerechtesten methoden um an speisefisch zu gelangen!!!!!!!!#6 #6 #6 *

gruß robert*#h*


----------



## iammike (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Moin,

finde ich gut, so`n Hauskarpfen. Holt der auch Stöckchen und macht Männchen?
Nein ehrlich, ist doch witzig. Wenn ich einen Teich hätte, warum nicht?

Ich stelle hier jetzt aber nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit klar, dass ich zwar meine Meinung habe, aber nicht den einen gegen den anderen aufhetzen wollte und das auch mit keiner Silbe im Ursprungs-Text zum Ausdruck kommt (Für die, die ihn verstanden haben zumindest!)
Wer das nicht begriffen hat, der tut mir leid. Aber viele sind ja auch hier, um auf solche Postings zu warten und einem selber dann unterzuschieben, man verbreite Stunk. 
That`s it. Hab ich verstanden!

Also: Jeder so, wie er es für richtig hält.
Was ich aber zum kotzen finde, ist das gezielte Beangeln von Hechten, Zandern Karpfen etc., um schon vorher zu wissen, daß ich sie wieder zurücksetzen will. Also Angeln nur so zum Spaß.
Und es werden in verschiedenen Medien die besten Tipps und Tricks dafür genannt, und im Nachsatz heißt es dann: Bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte bitte wieder reinsetzen, es sind doch so großartige Fische.
Das übelt mich zutiefst an!
Ich gehe angeln, sicher auch weil es Spaß macht, weil ich in der Natur bin, es spannend ist, UND ICH DIE FISCHE IN DER REGEL AUCH VERSPEISEN MÖCHTE!

Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht nachts um drei bei strömendem Regen und 2 Grad am Wasser sitzen, und dann OHNE ETWAS nach Hause gehen, weil ich die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt habe. Das wäre ja schön blöd.

Kein Problem, untermaßige oder uralte verlederte Karpfen wieder reinzusetzen. Aber sie nur wegen eines tollen Fotos ganz gezielt beangeln: Nein danke!

Warum nehme ich dann nicht einen Kollegen im Ruderboot mit, der sich an den Haken hängt. Da kann man auch schön kämpfen!

Ansonsten: Macht doch was ihr wollt, ich wollte nur Eure Meinung ZUM THEMA und eine Diskussion anregen. SONST NICHTS:
Ist mir ja auch vorzüglich gelungen, nur das mit dem „ZUM THEMA“ ist noch ausbaufähig.

DAS IST MEINE MEINUNG, AUF DIE ICH EIN VERDAMMTES RECHT HABE, AUCH HIER IM FORUM!!!!! Wo sind wir denn hier!

Nebenbei finde ich es witzig, was noch so alles diskutiert wird!


----------



## C.K. (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Tierquälerei???*

Da ich hier seit gannnnnnnnnnnnnnzzzzzzzzzzzzz langer Zeit keinen Thread mehr zum Thema entdecken konnte :q , hänge ich hier mal ein Schlösschen vor.


----------

